#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-18
<arch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-21
<phillw> LXQt meeting in 10 minutes on #lxde
<gilir> Hum .. I feel home :-)
<phillw> he he, safe here. I've pinged unit 193 so as to ask him to have a look at the mode set on #phillw.
<gilir> phillw, do you have the log about the problem on lxqt-metapakage and lxqt-panel ?
<phillw> gilir: I will pull it, it is on a VM so not the easiest to get information from!
<gilir> yes :-(
<phillw> gilir: is sddm with plfiorini an alternative to openbox?
<gilir> phillw, no sddm is an alternative to lightdm
<phillw> ah, okies... so still install openbox :)
<gilir> yes, I don't plan to use kwin :-p
<joern_s> gilir, do you have a minute for me?
<phillw> gilir: I've installed shutter, so it there may be a gap in posting up images. For some reason my install is that confused it no longer takes screen shots using  any combination of keys +PrtSc
<gilir> joern_s, I have 5 for phillw so I can have 1 for you :-)
<joern_s> :D
<joern_s> I'm still working on generating isos for LXQt (currently Wily)
<joern_s> there is some strange behaviour that I don't understand
<joern_s> mounting the squashfs works for the live session, but when the user (or the installer) tries to mount it a second time, it doesn't work but fails more or less silently
<joern_s> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13313033/
<joern_s> any ideas?
<gilir> joern_s, no sorry :-( I don't see anything special in the log
<joern_s> that is what makes me nervous
<joern_s> my only hint was:
<joern_s> [   19.399266] systemd[1]: [/lib/systemd/system/casper.service:10] Failed to parse input specifier, ignoring: force-tty
<joern_s> [   19.402831] systemd[1]: rofs.mount: Unit is bound to inactive unit dev-loop0.device. Stopping, too.
<phillw> gilir: http://phillw.net/lxqtinstall.png
<phillw> sorry for delay, shutter decided not to play!
<phillw> gilir: is that enough to go on or do you want me to extract any logs / settings for you?
<gilir> phillw, I pushed an update to lxqt-panel, if it's still a problem tomorrow, I'll do an install to check it
<phillw> gilir: when will the update hit the feed for the meta-package?
<gilir> phillw, look at the version number of lxqt-panel, if it's something like 0.10+... it's the updated package
<phillw> gilir: dpkg -l reports it is not there
<phillw> which, from the error report, makes sense.
<phillw> gilir: http://phillw.net/lxqtinstall-force.png
<gilir> phillw, I know this one :-/
<gilir> phillw, next update of lubuntu-default-settings will fix this
<gilir> it's building so, a couple of hours max
<phillw> gilir: cool! that is using the 'add to lubuntu' one... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system still needs a lot of work... (Doesn't pull in the lubuntu art-work for a start)
<phillw> and... here's the wolf :D
<phillw> redwolf: the stuff about .po and .tl I have a link for the guy to ask on translations.
<redwolf> sorries, I'm late. I was out
<redwolf> nice!
<phillw> redwolf: until he mentioned pootle, it had completely slipped my mind.. anyways, that I can sort you the person out for and gilir agreed to 'sell' you to the guy at LXQt who is doing their design stuff so you can get quickly up to full speed on Qt5
<redwolf> I love that!
<redwolf> so I'm his temporary slave now?
<phillw> you got sold to two of them :D
<redwolf> O.O
<phillw> once the logs are posted up, you will see the full meeting and the people's email addys to contact on the two areas.
<redwolf> good, anyway I think gilir is going to send me some addresses and things and stuff :)
<phillw> yeah, they were in the meeting.... myself and gsilva are volunteered for wiki / docs, and wxl had all the lubuntu testers volunteered.... So, that removes any "them" and "us" :P
<redwolf> :)
<phillw> gilir: when (roughly) do you expect " next update of lubuntu-default-settings will fix this " to land and be in xenial ?
<gilir> phillw, couple of hours
<gsilva> Something wrong, phillw ?
<phillw> okies, so will it be okay to try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Adding_LXQt_to_an_exisiting_lubuntu_installation again?
<phillw> gsilva: nope.. will talk very soon :)
<gsilva> Sure. Send me an email if I'm not around ;)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-22
<cimbakahn> I am looking at this page, and i am confused ----> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<cimbakahn> I am looking for something in between the bare minimum install and the full install.  And i want a graphical installer.  Can anyone help?
<cimbakahn> Which download do i click on?  I want the newest one, but NOT the daily build.
<joern_s> if you want a graphical installer, there is only the normal desktop iso / full install
<joern_s> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/
<cimbakahn> lubuntu Standard vs lubuntu-desktop vs lubuntu-core  So you are saying out of these 3  only the standard has a graphical installer?
<joern_s> lubuntu-desktop is the standard
<joern_s> but yes, only lubuntu-desktop has a graphical installer
<cimbakahn> I wonder if you can get Wily without getting daily......
<joern_s> sure, use the link I gave you
<cimbakahn> Daily means you'll get updates every single day so i don't want that one.
<joern_s> the daily isos are for Xenial (16.04)
<cimbakahn> Which one do i click on?  My computer is 64bit.  I want to burn an ISO to a disk.
<joern_s> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cimbakahn> You are sure a lot nicer and helpful than the people in hashtag ubuntu.
<Unit193> Dude, you asked that last night in both #ubuntu and #lubuntu, getting answers in both..
<joern_s> thanks, cimbakahn
<cimbakahn> They weren't reading my questions simply for what was written.  And when they did answer me i felt like i was being interrogated.
<cimbakahn> Like.  How dare me for wanting what i want.
<Unit193> No, they were asking you questions so they could answer properly.
<cimbakahn> And they didn't explain it as well as joern_s so i could understand.
<cimbakahn> I gave them all the information just like i did with joern_s just now.
<cimbakahn> I originally thought that you could get a LXDE Lubuntu that was in the middle (with less programs installed by default).  Something that was not a BARE minimal, and something that was not a full install with a graphical installer.
<cimbakahn> It seems like this is not possible.
<cimbakahn> Thank you very much joern_s !
<phillw> cimbakahn: the non-standard installs do require some skills... that is why they are away from the standard page!
<cimbakahn> some skills.  That probably means there is no graphical installer to make things easier.  You would probably have to be smart enough to do it in another way.
<phillw> joern_s: after food, I will be checking if julien's fix for lxqt metapackage has worked
<cimbakahn> Thank you phillw !
<phillw> cimbakahn: the server installer script is graphic, just no fancy pictures - It asks the same questions and you answer them :)
<cimbakahn> So i could burn this to a disk and install it ----> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/lubuntu-desktop
<phillw> I'm a fan of alternate installer, it is my very light cross to bear so that lubuntu has a CD sized image for the computers who do not have DVD reader and cannot boot from USB stick.
<phillw> cimbakahn: no, that is simply the list of what is on the lubuntu-desktop image.
<cimbakahn> I understand now.
<phillw> cimbakahn: if you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install.2C_minimal_install_or_core_install.3F you will see the list of what is -desktop (which is what we ship as ISO images) and what you *can* select (core) if you use the minimal install route.
<cimbakahn> My computer can't boot from USB.  That is why i have to burn OS installs to a disk.
<cimbakahn> I am just tired of these operating systems that give me all these programs that i don't want.  I have to uninstall alot of programs, and replace them with the ones i want.
<phillw> cimbakahn: if it can read a dvd, then you can use the standard desktop image. If it can only read a CD then you will have to use the alternate image. It is not a scary install, just to keep it CD sized all the funky stuff for installing is not there.
<cimbakahn> I use DVD-R disks.
<phillw> cimbakahn: if you want to start from scratch, and add things on yourself I'd suggest the minimal route with lubuntu core. that will give you a working system that you can log onto and then add whatever applications you want on top of it. If you choose the minimal install (netboot) route, the installer will offer you a full list of what you want to add to it.. lubuntu minimal is on that list.
<phillw> But, that installer will not work on WiFi as the WiFi system is added on later if you want.
<cimbakahn> I need something that detects my WIFI right away, so that would probably not be for me.  Unfortunately.
<phillw> yes, do not get caught out.
<phillw> you would need ehthernet link to begin and then issue
<phillw> apt-get install wireless-tools
<phillw> for it to install the WiFi stuff.
<cimbakahn> If you choose the minimal install (netboot) route, the installer will offer you a full list of what you want to add to it.. lubuntu minimal is on that list.  Would i be able to understand the things on that list?  I have been using linux for a year now.  ethernet link?  I have a wired connection, is this what you mean/
<cimbakahn> Is wireless-tools all i would need to install for WIFI?
<phillw> cimbakahn: from what I have read, yes. It is a meta-package which will pull in all that is needed
<cimbakahn> I think i'll just use this instead to be on the safe side ----> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<cimbakahn> I am looking at Lubuntu 15.10 videos now.
<cimbakahn> You know my collegues and i use Mumble to communicate vocally.  Why doesn't more people use Mumble?  It would be faster and easier to understand people.
<phillw> Mumble!!! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Feet
<cimbakahn> Yes.  Happy Feet was a cute movie.
<cimbakahn> Yes.  Mumble is cross platform.  It allows you to speak vocally to other people.  I love it.  I have my own channel.  It is usually in synapticPM.
<phillw> wb redwolf
<redwolf> o/
<redwolf> sorry, my network is being odd
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-22
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: exo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: exo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: exo [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: exo [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: exo [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: exo [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: exo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11.2-1] (lubuntu, xubuntu)
<tsimonq2> !info exo
<ubot93> Package exo does not exist in zesty
<tsimonq2> O__o
<lynorian> wxl I think the abiword flashing bug is back and worse than ever
<lynorian> nevermind found it
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-24
<dggdfgdgd> resolve shorter installation problems> run lubuntu> bring wagon internet> open the console> write "apt install system-config-lvm" and "swap-off -a" IDK why, guys but could not install encrypted partition before... Only after this latest release was installed (use 16.10 x86_64) maybe im dumb
<krytarik> dggdfgdgd: #lubuntu for support.
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-26
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.65] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New: accepted lubuntu-artwork [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.65]
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-20
<lubot> BrianDat was added by: BrianDat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @BrianDat, Welcome!
<lubot> Azazul96 was added by: Azazul96
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @BrianDat, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Azazul96, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> Aguestpd was added by: Aguestpd
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Aguestpd, o/
<lubot> <Aguestpd> Hello
<lubot> <Aguestpd> I'm agus from indonesia
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Hello, Agus from Indonesia 🙂
<lubot> <Aguestpd> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2135
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2136.mp4
<lubot> <Markus Müller> Good evening. One question to the 18.04 release of Lubuntu, will it be with LXDE (GTK) or LXQT ? Or will there be an additional release with QT (Lubuntu next) ?
<wxl> probably still will be separate
<wxl> Lubuntu Next is till in development
<lubot> <Markus Müller> I hope so, want an additional GTK release.
<wxl> it's unclear as to whether or not once Next *IS* completed that we will drop GTK
<wxl> it's been posited there may be two separate releases
<wxl> or an installer option perhaps
<lubot> <Markus Müller> For ARCH linux I found a GTK3 version of LXDE, it uses slightly more memory but looks quite good
<lubot> <Markus Müller> an installer option seems a really good idea for me
<wxl> one thing that will be funky is the apps will eb different between them
<wxl> so the disc will be rather huge
<lubot> <Markus Müller> I think thats not the main problem these days
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: How hard would it be for you to get to making sure Lubuntu has UEFI and LVM/Encrypted LVM testcases today?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good if you can't do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But that means I will
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it is probably something i can do tonight but i need to really consider which vms can actually support uefi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I would prefer it if you would)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Instructions do exist for doing UEFI with KVM
<wxl> and is that (UEFI + (LVM | encrypted LVM))
<wxl> yeah and i need to check they work well too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> i mean i would think it needs to be:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, or maybe @Schyken can give us a hand or something
<wxl> ((not UEFI | UEFI) + (LVM | encrypted LVM | unencrypted non-LVM))
<wxl> so i'll review that and make sure they're all there
<wxl> and i'll grab a zesty iso and make sure the UEFI on the VM is behaving well, at least with vbox
<wxl> the thing that's nice is that @Schyken has actually UEFI machines to play with
<lubot> <Schyken> Hai!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Hey! In about 30 mins it would be great if you could do some testing
<lubot> <Schyken> Sounds great, I'm down
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken So when I say it's ready, the Bionic daily ISOs need to be tested to make sure they can do LVM and UEFI installs with no problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ISOs are building right now
<lubot> <Schyken> Perfect. iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Eh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <Schyken> Ah, that works :P
<lubot> <Schyken> Habit :3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu Daily Live images, but 20171120.1
<lubot> <Schyken> I gotcha. Thx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank *you*
<lubot> <Schyken> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, These aren't built yet BTW :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, With fixed lvm?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Yes. For Bionic. If those fix it, then we get 17.10 respins.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's why @Schyken tests are so important ;)
<lubot> <Schyken> I am beefboi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Actually could you also join #ubuntu-release on IRC? Just until this is sorted...
<wxl> or if you're on matrix, you could just get your bridge to temporariily join the channel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<lubot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Ewwwwww
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Pleeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeee
<lubot> <Schyken> Fiiiiine
<wxl> (or just use matrix)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <Schyken> Why would I do that tho
<wxl> cuz you want to avoid irc at all costs :)
<lubot> <Schyken> Tru
<wxl> and then if you do that you can just replace telegram with matrix
<lubot> <Schyken> @wxl, This is a nope
<lubot> <Schyken> I like Telegram :3
<wxl> hey we can't all be perfect ;)
<lubot> <Schyken> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken ISOs are ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken When you're done verifying that you can do installs with LVM and UEFI while not needing an Internet connection, please ping me and infinity on #ubuntu-release
<lubot> <Schyken> Who is infinity?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> why do we have a Trello bot? O_o
<wxl> Adam Conrad
<wxl> i.e. Release Master
<wxl> i think we set that up and some point for some unknown reason
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> KILL IT!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o____o
<wxl> it might be nice for us to have a kanban of some kind
<lubot> <Schyken> Ahh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> really?
<wxl> well yeah, i think so
<wxl> so we don't lose track of ideas and such
<wxl> honestly i'd prefer something other than trello tho
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that's easy. I don't have any .___.
<lubot> trello_bot was removed by: tsimonq2
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O____O
<lubot> integram_bot was removed by: tsimonq2
<wxl> well i guess simon decided for us
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, oookay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @VikingRedwolf: We should set up a Phab instance
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> -___-
<wxl> or taiga
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, We didn't use them at all. Not that we can't add them back...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Simon a.k.a. the Remover
<wxl> @tsimonq2: agreed but you just santa'd us :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what's Phab?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what's Taiga?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what's evrything?!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> damn, and you didn't want a Slack account
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from VikingRedwolf: KILL IT!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Eew Slack
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, remember, I'm only BOSS of my team. my team has ONE members. so I'm in command of myself. XD
<wxl> and you're barely in control of that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you mean the web?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> meh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also that's the idea. what if I go as a missionary and leave you? then you, wxl, will have to take care of icons and stuff
<wxl> well since we have no public todo list, i wouldn't be able to
<wxl> which is the value of hte likes of trello
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it must be a free / opensource / open task manager
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Would you be open to trying Phab?
<wxl> it MUST be free?
<wxl> you mean like telegram?
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> anyways
<wxl> taiga is open source and disroot has an instance https://disroot.org/services/project-board
<wxl> does phab have a simple kanban board sort of thing?
<wxl> yep. workboard
<wxl> so yeah i'd be into phab
<lubot> * VikingRedwolf googles phab
<wxl> phabricator
<wxl> made by phillicity
<wxl> oops too many l's XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, I see only phablets XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phab is nice, it's used by a couple different projects I'm in
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, reminded me to Phillllllllll
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I like how Phabricator looks
<wxl> seriously, forget function
<wxl> if it looks good, it's got to be good
<wxl> do they have an app btw?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> or paid software
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> usually paid software looks good :|
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://www.phacility.com/pricing/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken How's it coming along, amigo? :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, not for mobiles
<wxl> suuuure?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> No: https://secure.phabricator.com/Q482
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> a simple one for iOS: https://github.com/rphl/phabricator-ios-app
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and no integration with Matrix or Telegram
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> AND you need your own server
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> otherwise you pay
<wxl> actually it looks nice in mobile
<wxl> (i'm on phabricator.kde.org)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://dev.solus-project.com
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and if you haven't noticed wxl, literally all of KDE uses it too :P
<wxl> oh yeah i noticed
<wxl> ^^ see above
<lubot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Double checking UEFI. Noticed a few warnings on boot, gonna see if it persists
<wxl> do they even list their integration options?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, What kind of warnings?
<lubot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, Not sure yet :P Copying logs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, we support you!! .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I don't think so but it's FLOSS and the standard integration stuff seems to be there
<RedWolf[m]> what integration? to Telegram or similar?
<wxl> yeah
<RedWolf[m]> sounds too perfect to be true
<RedWolf[m]>  BUT!
<RedWolf[m]> we still need a server
<wxl> i think that's what @tsimonq2 is offering
<wxl> if not i don't know why he's wasting our time XD
<RedWolf[m]> XD
<RedWolf[m]> yes, because I have SO many things to do now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I'm down
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll take that as a yes ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm asking my supervisor if he'll be OK with Altispeed sponsoring a server for us
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then we would just put a logo somewhere
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I could do that
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> is that plan reliable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whatcha mean?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I mean, if they're not going to switch us off at any time
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also remember, I have to be able to create a WP instance there, while keeping ours alive to allow the transfer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why do you have to create a WP instance there?!?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Nope, it's reliable. Just don't get me fired. .__.
<lubot> Aguestpd was removed by: Aguestpd
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2172.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Why, @VikingRedwolf?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It would just be for Phab for now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ah, okies, I was thinking about a complete moving. anyways, our site must go to Canonical's mainframe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Our website, yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken How's it going?
<lubot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, UEFI is working on my machines
<lubot> <Schyken> Warnings were unrelated to Lubuntu. I had some devices connected that offered updates.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, Excellent.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, You're hired!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl, @VikingRedwolf: I have the VPS, I'll get everything set up with Phab shortly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: You have DNS administrative powers right?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: shortly like today? if so we can test it by putting a workboard card for me re: test cases
<wxl> @tsimonq2: Canonical controls DNS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Would vanguard be able to help me?
<wxl> if they're about
<wxl> looks like fo0bar is your man
<wxl> or not hm
<wxl> oh yeah no that's the guy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, That was fast!
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-21
<wxl> is it done yet?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Ya, I have to customise it with logos and stuff
<wxl> HURRY
<wxl> I WANT TO LOGIN
<wxl> WHERE IS IT
<wxl> bonus points if you get them to make it work with SSO
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yer. Send credentials.
<tsimonq2> wxl: I CCed you on the email with the actual IP, but lubuntu@phab.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, 😢
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm working on it.
<wxl> This version of Phabricator does not support PHP 7.0. You are running PHP 7.0.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1. Upgrade to PHP 7.1 or newer.
<tsimonq2> SHUSH I KNOW
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> HURRY
<tsimonq2> I'm working on it
<wxl> I NEED CARDS
<tsimonq2> BAHHHHH
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, 😴
<wxl> did you restart it? omgerd
<tsimonq2> STOP
<wxl> prolly couldn't figure out how to restart php XD
<wxl> sheeeeeeeeesh
<tsimonq2> I can only type so fast XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😒
<wxl> do you want me to tell you what's wrong now? XD
<tsimonq2> Nope
<tsimonq2> Because I'm fixing it
<tsimonq2> And you're being annoying :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Let me do this part.
<tsimonq2> Please.
<wxl> oh jeez you're such a killjoy sometimes
<tsimonq2> I know XD
<tsimonq2> ok genius wxl, what'd I do this time? :P
<wxl> did you have a login screen before?
<tsimonq2> Yep
<tsimonq2> Entered creds
<tsimonq2> Now this
<wxl> strange
<wxl> how was that possible when the server didn't support it?
<tsimonq2> Grabbing packages from artful XD
<tsimonq2> Man I'm such a horrible sysadmin :P
<wxl> huh?
<tsimonq2> In fact, I should probably blow it away and restart with 17.10 because apparently Xenial's packages are too old
<tsimonq2> (Apt pinning)
<tsimonq2> Unless you wanna give it a try
<wxl> oh jeez hold on
<wxl> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/configuring_accounts_and_registration/
<wxl> no auth providers by default
<wxl> after install, you must use Auth to add a provider ("Username/PAssword") is one of them
<tsimonq2> Yeah I'm gonna blow this away and restart wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: 60 seconds to object :P
<wxl> did you try running auth?
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> uhm
<tsimonq2> lets' see
<tsimonq2> yeah no
<wxl> not the recover thing
<wxl> there seems to be some way to run the app so that you can set the provider
<tsimonq2> wxl: where's your SSH pubkey?
<tsimonq2> wxl: same one as in LP?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok so all I've done so far is system updates and creating this user with sudo, ssh in and tmux attach so you can watch me
<tsimonq2> (I wiped it)
<wxl> oh well if you wiped it it should be pretty easy
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> That's what I thought.
<tsimonq2> So get in there and tmux attach :)
<tsimonq2> Watch me
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll leave you now dealing with. Bedtime for me, boys.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Night wulfie :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :*
<tsimonq2> wxl: you there yet? :P
<wxl> oh fine ok hold on
<wxl> which key did you use?
<tsimonq2> rocky
<wxl> um
<wxl> hm
<tsimonq2> Now both
<wxl> hm
<wxl> rocky ain't working for some reason
<wxl> and i don't have the other one on this machine
<tsimonq2> wxl: well it's there
<tsimonq2> ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDPvx/ERrD9Qvkc84uDvpJmjhhdbqNiskoLIvk9C+BVxnQ+fYFUz3h3+UAaTGPV2IeezWY2r6IfCDwhNpvLxsMNPH2Rp3q2jW/HcJXT8OoYLru7gEnC4N0R4+Q9vDtaRs+FHdYwhBeBkqpxcOfifsbw9bjWZbqRb+yrlkUNhQnXoE5tYRoaCJNtTjOv0eRPPlfLfrNxWamyLJP/NT9fXkMBCnqMZwkAoTEyfMTn99JIYjJri1thMNsBXDe3HCDGtZkMSWauzmUcgUbMaIjHDpWXzR3C8MLs2EUzbNyguDqgYlCvdqY73jvv590I7LsRpNSxdzP/zyEKaTPH5jJknO3L wxl@rocky
<wxl> fwiw it works fine for yr personal vps
<wxl> yes, dear, i can read
<wxl> you must be doing SOMETHING wrong
<tsimonq2> wxl: ssh from your vps
<tsimonq2> And you're doing lubuntu@HOSTNAME right?
<wxl> oh no :/
<tsimonq2> duh
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: got it?
 * wxl taps fingers impatiently
<wxl> i don't know. you tell me, mr. sysadmin
<tsimonq2> wxl: NO XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: anyways...
<wxl> XD
<lubot> Wolfenprey was removed by: Wolfenprey
<lubot> <Schyken> @Wolfenprey, Nu!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2178.mp4
<wxl> bad news @tsimonq2. using EFI on vbox, i was able to boot the 17.10 image.
<wxl> at least for amd64 desktop
<lubot> <Schyken> EFI on VBOX is sozzled af
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Booting is not the issue. Installing is the issue.
<agaida> why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, Because we missed some packages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Seed wasn't set up right
<lubot> <Schyken> Because @tsimonq2 doesn't like fun :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Besides wxl, @Schyken's actual hardware install trumps vbox
<agaida> breaking things is fun - i'm to old for, i prefer things that simply works :P
<lubot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, I prefer the term juicy orange jiggler thank.
<lubot> <Schyken> Señor Prez
<lubot> <Schyken> Well, that was supposed to be giant orange juggler, but it was close
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl[m]> Oh oops!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Did you get Phab set up with SMTP yet?
<wxl> not yet working on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HURRY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (heh)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Get email set up yet?
<wxl> working on it
<wxl> had to figure out how to set the settings
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And you made @VikingRedwolf an admin?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm changing the logo, so I guess so :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Give pics when you're done
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> okies
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm putting the aubergine emoji  .____.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 what about ssl/tls and port for those?
<wxl> if 25 and no ssl works (ew) it should just work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, mail.gandi.net, 465, both I think?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But wxl, Gandi has their own docs if you just want to read those too
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1366x768) https://i.imgur.com/elbaySy.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooooooh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, O.o
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> pissed off because the thing doesn't allow me to change the font or some colours
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 266x219) https://i.imgur.com/jtEdIiQ.jpg
<wxl> do we have an IMAP account or an SMTP account?
<wxl> oh wait nevermind
<wxl> reading things wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Both ;P
<wxl> yeah not working
<wxl> could not authenticate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Read the Gandi docs
<wxl> i already did
<wxl> i'm nearly sure everything is right. options for protocol are ssl or tls and i have ssl set for 465, which is what the docs say
<wxl> 587 is for starttls but that fails with either ssl or tls
<wxl> just to be clear:
<wxl> 465, ssl = fail
<wxl> 465, tls = (long wait)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try tls?
<wxl> i'm pretty sure i already tried this
<wxl> Language string failed to load: tls
<wxl> so that's a fail
<wxl> 587, tls now
<wxl> could not auth
<wxl> so that's a fail
<wxl> and 587, ssl
<wxl> could not connect to SMTP host
<wxl> so the tls, 465 is a MAYBE
<wxl> hold on, i'm s_client'ing this thing manually
<wxl> i can use all versions of tls to connect to 465
<wxl> aw hell i have to use base64 :/
<lubot> Azazul96 was removed by: Azazul96
<wxl> it's failing on the base64 encoded username
<wxl> it's not a DNS issue
<wxl> are you SURE it's lubuntu@tsimonq2.net, @tsimonq2?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 100%, try with webmail.gandi.net
<wxl> i mean, i know that's what you WANTED
<wxl> FAILS
<wxl> unless you gave me the wrong password, but since the raw SMTP is failing on the username i think not
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well try it out, or log into webmail and edit the pass
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also maybe Phab has some docs
<wxl> i can't log into webmail
<wxl> that's what i'm telling you
<wxl> the authentication is failing based on the credentials you gave me and directly to gandi no less
<wxl> so the problem lies with the credentials and gandi somehow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then poke teward, he manages that for me ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I can try in a bit
<wxl> teward: need credentials for the email you set up for tsimonq2 last night. apparently whatever he gave me is wrong. supposedly lubuntu@tsimonq2.net but using raw SMTP (via s_client) it fails immediately on the base64 encoded username. and webmail fails, too.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can log in fine
<wxl> email me the credentials then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: You're typing the password wrong :P
<wxl> oops
<wxl> msg
<lubot> Wolfenprey was added by: Wolfenprey
<lubot> <tsimonq2> teward: So apparently wxl's problem was that he couldn't read. Unping. ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Hey hey!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf he's back :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> hey!!
<wxl> oh jeezus
<wxl> i never expected such a bad password
<wxl> it works now
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, 😅
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken yo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Up for some testing?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2202.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2203
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😍
<tsimonq2> By the way, wxl, I can now get emails from Phab.
<lubot> bullhorn_bot was added by: tsimonq2
<lubot> bullhorn_bot was removed by: tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you can find gilir, mind getting him to join Phab? ;)
<wxl> i haven't gotten around to deleting my facebook account but afaik that's the primary way
<tsimonq2> Unless JulienLavergnegi is his Matrix ;)
<tsimonq2> btw wxl
<tsimonq2> wxl: You see that Phab has workboards, much like Trello's
<wxl> i already have a task on there dingleberry
<tsimonq2> I know
<tsimonq2> BUT
<tsimonq2> You see the special view? :))
<wxl> huh/
<tsimonq2> http://phab.lubuntu.me/project/view/1/
<wxl> oh, yeah
<tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what's Horn?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Notification bot, but it wouldn't worj
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf You have mail
<wxl> can this thing do github style email replies, @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's a config option, give me a min to check
 * tsimonq2 remembers seeing it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, yes, I do
<tsimonq2> wxl: try it and see what happens
<wxl> canonical phabricator poll created https://community.ubuntu.com/t/poll-phabricator-versus-launchpad/2119
<wxl> did it work @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> Oh yeaaaaah
<tsimonq2> yep wxl
<wxl> if you're saying yep it worked, it didn't. i went in and replied myself, @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm having fun!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> http://phab.lubuntu.me/w/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I saw ;D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> BUT! I must criticise that I can't use custom hex colours and / or fonts
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and it's not markdown
<wxl> it's markdownish
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's nice to compare with https://dev.solus-project.com
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> their phab has been active for a while now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ikeydoherty is cool if you have any questions about his setup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> he's not here .___.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> add countdowns to favourites
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tried
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Isn't working
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> meh *erases phabricator*
<agaida> it's ugly, it's slow, it's php - isn't that enough to never touch it agian
<agaida> in a contrast - gitlab - it is fugly, it is f***ing slow, is sucks - so debian take it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahaha
<agaida> and i forget - the normal functionality - even for small projects comes with enterprise starter, sorry one have to pay for it, only the cce is free (cripled community edition)
<agaida> no free licenses for foss projects like atlassian or jetbrains have
<agaida> tsimonq2: what about gitea?
<agaida> can lend you my build script - setup is done in five minutes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Let's use just plain txt files  .__.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, The point is not fancy repo hosting, it's for task and wiki management for contributors, and since several projects that several of us either know of or are involved in use it, it seems like a good choice :P
<agaida> https://git.lxqt.org/LXQt/lxqt/wiki
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Open Source GitHub clone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No thanks :P
<agaida> nearly the same frontend like github - issues, wiki, same syntax like github - so what - and they are fast. even in fixing bugs and implement new things
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like I said, I'll respectfully disagree because Phabricator is a really nice ecosystem rather than a spiffy looking cgit ;)
<agaida> and it is php
<agaida> but hey, i don't have to host it
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-22
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you ever going to finish lubuntu-devel-notifications? i cannot tell you how utterly sick i am of getting the requires approval emails.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Can't you mute them?
<wxl> it should just automatically allow them through
<wxl> if it doesn't, eventually someone gets to approving them all and we're flooded with a bunch of past-dated emails
<wxl> it kind of freaking sucks and at that point, i don't even care to have the list at all.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, To torture you for repeatedly talking about furries I'll wait until Monday
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I see
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So have fun
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And enjoy your karma :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But it was in console mode
<wxl> well that's not very collaborative :)
<wxl> anyways do you know what to actually do to fix it permanently?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yep. I just have yet to do it.
<wxl[m]> Do it or I take down phab!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> YEAH! DO IT!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], Monday. Plus, I have backups. :P
<lubot> lyomhutha was added by: lyomhutha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <lyomhutha> Hello, i dont speak English Goodyear, bit i can read. And i'm a happy lubuntu's user 😀
<lubot> <lyomhutha> Goodyear= good
<lubot> <lyomhutha> 😅
<lubot> <lyomhutha> Bit = but
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What is your mother tongue?
<lubot> <lyomhutha> Spanish
<lubot> <lyomhutha> There is few lubuntu's groups
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Verdad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yo lo hablo un poco ;)
<lubot> <lyomhutha> Good!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although @VikingRedwolf is the one who lives in Spain :)
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> Yo igual tengo español como lengua materna pero en este grupo se habla en inglés
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Verdad :)
<lubot> <lyomhutha> Yes iknow
<lubot> <lyomhutha> I can read
<lubot> <lyomhutha> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <lyomhutha> Well, THX guys for the welcome,  i'm Going to the bed. Good nigth
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Night :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.65.2 => 0.65.3] (lubuntu)
<lubot> <BrianDat> How to change lxde to xfce? With xfwm too
<lubot> <brli7848> just install xfce...
<lubot> <brli7848> they don't share configurations IIRC, and no transitional scripts provided
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: rejected lubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.65.3]
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Ops, like me!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, You're in Spain? :D
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.65.3]
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, yep, Barcelona.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, @VikingRedwolf were you in Barcelona or Valencia?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm in Valencia. I know, @Wolfenprey is my neighbour ❤️
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And we have another guy from Mallorca 😊
<lubot> <ok_zens> @tsimonq2, Juventus vs Barcelona last night ??
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Dunno, I'm a rugby guy. Not very fan of football.
<lubot> achernar34 was added by: achernar34
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @achernar34, Welcome!
<lubot> <achernar34> Ok
<lubot> achernar34 was removed by: achernar34
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @achernar34, 😳
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, you scared him! XD
<lubot> affanabiyyu was added by: affanabiyyu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @affanabiyyu, Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @affanabiyyu, o/
<lubot> <affanabiyyu> @tsimonq2, Thanks 😆
<lubot> I used lubuntu from about a week ago 😆😆
<lubot> Sorry for my bad english 😂 piece ✌
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @affanabiyyu, Where you from, if you don't mind me asking? :D
<lubot> <affanabiyyu> Indonesia 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool!
<lubot> <affanabiyyu> Wait, i am still a newbie
<lubot> May I join this group 😂✌
<lubot> <affanabiyyu> @VikingRedwolf, ✌😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good :D
<lubot> This is mainly a group for contributors though, so while sometimes we might have some offtopic chatter (which is fine as long as there aren't huge discussions), this is to help Lubuntu :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I count giving feedback on Lubuntu contributing, that's why I like this group 😉)
<lubot> <affanabiyyu> Okay, I will try my best to keep up here 😆
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
<agaida> \o/ - god damn, i should switch to ubuntu if i want to use my current packaging
<tsimonq2> heh
<agaida> :)
<agaida> tsimonq2: btw, i rent a new toy
<tsimonq2> agaida: Qt 5.9.2 migrated last time in Ubuntu so I thought it'd be a good idea to get 0.12 rolling ;)
<tsimonq2> Oh? :D
<agaida> http://paste.debian.net/997145/
<agaida> a small and decent VM
<tsimonq2> oooh
<tsimonq2> Cool!
<agaida> Lesson learned - never ever a VM based on a conventional san
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<agaida> with rotational devices
<agaida> the new one has two cores morem a little bit ram more (20G) and is fully ssd backed
<agaida> for 7€ per Month more
<tsimonq2> huh cool :D
<agaida> not to bad
<tsimonq2> agaida: So, about that patch you linked in #debian-lxqt... you taking care of that or you want me to? :)
<agaida> it is a two liner
<tsimonq2> Oh, right.
<tsimonq2> To lxqt-session?
<agaida> yes
<tsimonq2> I don't mean to push but I'd like to try it out with the images... got an ETA? ;)
<agaida> the real work is another point - change the installation path of upstream configurations to /usr/share/foo
<agaida> and these changes are not written yet
<agaida> eta i think - within the next two weeks
<tsimonq2> Ok
<agaida> maybe three
<tsimonq2> Alright :P
<agaida> :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> At least lxqt-themes is in NEW now :P
<tsimonq2> (Ubuntu NEW)
<agaida> ah, ok
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
<agaida> btw, i run both VMs on a rock stable and production ready bionic
<agaida> as host system
<tsimonq2> :D
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
<agaida> and the very best is: lxc move $source $newhost:$target works fine
<agaida> like in
<agaida> # lxc move gitlab  new:gitlab
<agaida> Transferring container: gitlab: 172.12MB (5.99MB/s)
<tsimonq2> ooooh
<agaida> ok, the clusterfuck comes later - new rules for ip-tables, new ip's for the containers, changing containers so they know about the new  database containers, ssh setup etc
<agaida> and of course - change the whole dns settings @strato
<tsimonq2> RIght
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> That reminds me
<tsimonq2> wxl[m], @VikingRedwolf: phab.lubuntu.me DNS is set up
<agaida> the boring part
<agaida> :P
<tsimonq2> heh
<agaida> oh - cool, next attempt
<agaida> 2017.11.23 00:06:33 <BTS> mariadb-10.1 1:10.1.29-4 uploaded with urgency high by Ondřej Surý (ondrej) https://tracker.debian.org/mariadb-10.1
<tsimonq2> How's that factor into things?
<agaida> maybe we will have 5.9.2 in testing with in the next two years too
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahaha
<wxl> agaida: please use your nice voice. think of the children. (seriously, ubuntu guidelines; thx)
<agaida> *.g-com.* right now point to the old machine - some other domains and subdomains too
<agaida> wxl, will doo - i don't want to upset young devs and their parents, sorry
<agaida> wxl - and tbh - i'm one of the good guys, please see: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=882085#94
<ubot93> Debian bug 882085 in cowsay "cowsay: should not recommend cowsay-off" [Wishlist, Fixed]
<wxl> good job :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [s390x] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
<agaida> bye for now, have to move my quassel and postgres container
<tsimonq2> o/
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libqtxdg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-2] (lubuntu)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-23
<ShellcatZero> If one wants to rebuild the live cd for their own specific use cases, what is the recommended workflow?  I've been using the Live CD Customization guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization), but I was hoping there would be an easier way of just booting into the live environment, customizing the GUI, then saving it to an installable ISO. I'm curious to know how the Lubuntu dev team is
<ShellcatZero> doing this.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x770) https://i.imgur.com/fsZTm4U.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Good boi!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> ^^
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> maybe i have to change the logo sticker when the new lts arrives?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2266.mp4
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Exclussive! New logo revealed!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 358x357) https://i.imgur.com/SV3B3pL.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Errrrmm.... how to say...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😂 yes?
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2273
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😁
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> thank you, neighbour
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> well i just finished to install lubuntu on the laptop of an old friend
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> another one
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> taking them to the dark side? mwahaha
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yeah, of course! I convince a lot of people just showing how it works on my systems
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I do the same. They are like "really?!" when I say they can just download apps from the Software Center, free of viruses, and free of charge. No more seeking for apps in the Internet.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we aer used to it, but they are kinda shocked. not so much since they saw Android's behaviour
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> the only people i can't convince, are the "hard gamers"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I have a "hard gamer" friend now in love with Steam ^^
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep, but sometimes when they see they need win to play Call Of Duty or similar... bad thing
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but I see it's changing now
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> there is a lot of good games for linux systems right now
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> indeed
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> but the most important thing, there's a lot of software, perfect replacements to ANY windows or mac app
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> that's for sure!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> except for some specific industry ones
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and that's changing too
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> today, the "normal" user, can use any of the gnu/linux outside for his computer without missing anything
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2  SiMÓN!! check if you see the Countdown menu in Phab
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, I made an experiment with a guy who doesn't know how to use a computer, and he's happy now with Ubuntu
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> of course he calls me like panicking every 3 days, but I expecte that  even with Windows :$
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep i made the same sometimes, like "try it", "call me if you have trouble"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😁
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> "are you sure i dont need an antivirus" yesss, "ARE YOU SURE"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and "why are these apps there to take? for free?!"
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> hahaa
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and I answer "because people like ME put them there to take for free"
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> where s the trick??
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> "because we want"
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> normally, after the first days and the learning curve, people seems happy
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyway, proprieatary software is doomed. you can't develop an app woth 400 workers and compete with another app with millions behind it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that's why "unix" grew up so fast the last years
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> sorry, "desktop unix"
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep, it's growing fast
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_2274.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> XD
<lubot> ichigeki54 was added by: ichigeki54
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @ichigeki54, Wellcome! @ichigeki54
<ShellcatZero> Where is lubot relaying messages from?
<lubot> <acheronuk> Telegram
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and Matrix
<wxl[m]> Lubot only relays from Telegram
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh, and who brings messages from Matrix?
<wxl[m]> Individual users via a bridge Matrix has installed on Freenode
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<lubot> Czlek was added by: Czlek
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Czlek, o/
<lubot> <Czlek> Sup dudes
<wxl> s/dudes/people/
<wxl> tsimonq2: how do we make all of phab public?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Good question. Let me ask Ikey how he did it.
<wxl> thx
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-25
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you fix the list yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: To torture you for repeatedly talking about furries I'll wait until Monday
<wxl> well a very furry thank you to you
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 make phab public yet or do i need to wait until Monday for that, too?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: I'll figure that out. Ikey said "I just had to mess with the config a bit"
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: All done.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Mandriva stops 32bit de velopment
<lubot> https://www.lffl.org/2017/11/openmandriva-cessa-supporto-32-bit.html
<wxl[m]> The end is near…
<wxl[m]> However, I don't think Debian will be so quick to act
<agaida> wxl[m]: debian will act really quick in the sense of 'debian lightspeed'
<agaida> so we can expect that i386 will stay the next ten years
<wxl[m]> agaida: unless Ubuntu decides it doesn't want to deal with another arch. I mean, Ubuntu really isn't "Debian testing improved," it's more like "Debian testing improved… minus lots of architectures"
<agaida> but one can still run ubuntu on the s390x in the basement - and thats fine, i heared rumors that these machines are wide spread these days
<wxl[m]> They were only $100k XD
<wxl[m]> Canonical has more than a few support agreements with telcos. There may be more than a few with that hardware
 * agaida has loved his AS/400 - ok, it was one with two risc processors - and OS/400 times ago
<m4sk1n> Hello, where are placed strings displayed by installer, like “listen to your favorite music with Audacious” etc.?
<m4sk1n> translated string is a bit too long…
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @m4sk1n, Launchpad.net... Give me a min and I can link you to the exact place
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, I can't seem to find them :/
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-26
<wxl> @tsimonq2: p.s. you may have noticed i asked a somewhat relevant question on #ubuntu-release to getting our testcases cleaned up
<wxl> i guess my deadline's alpha 1 eh? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I haven't noticed, looking
<wxl> sorry to keep you from bed. just wanted to mention that i haven't forgotten
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, And I didn't think you'd forgotten 😉
<wxl> just making sure :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: One thing that just popped in my head, could you check this out? I remember Lubuntu installs failing at one point because it says that unencrypted swap is a security vuln.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: (but yet it tried to do it by default)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Could you give that a test?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, is that true? I mean, is it a security flaw?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which is why I'd like QA to check it out...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In fact, let me add a task in Phab
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> do it!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Check out your Phab task and let me know ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> anyways, nobody sees it 😂
<wxl[m]> I got no notification. How can we fix that?
<tsimonq2> I got a notification.
<tsimonq2> I have 0 clue why you didn't...
<wxl[m]> Oh nevermind, I did XD
<tsimonq2> ^_^
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 720x400) https://i.imgur.com/lW4Aumw.jpg
<lubot> <acheronuk> @VikingRedwolf, and.........?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that. no idea what it means
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1724650
<lubot> <acheronuk> I see that in Virtualbox, but it just carries on booting fine
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, it takes some time in my vm but works fine, as yours
<wxl[m]> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Microcode&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=85096
<lubot> <acheronuk> says the error is 'bogus' and fixed in newer kernels
<lubot> <acheronuk> not sure if I 100% believe that, but hey.....
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😊
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-19
<apt-ghetto> Wake up, little lugito, wake up
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3373
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lugito is back from the dead
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1022fd1034a9: Add styling to muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1022fd1034a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10fa2e72a1d4: Add check for updates in muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10fa2e72a1d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3371
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe99d2edb59a: add search for discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe99d2edb59a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED9ff22d0e7720: Don't install the KDE Plasma langpacks, we really don't need them.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED9ff22d0e7720
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED6ac9ff43cd42: Remove inaccurate comment in live.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED6ac9ff43cd42
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED9ce17231df16: Correct zram comment.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED9ce17231df16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDc8729c3a3541: Remove all other langpacks installed on the live ISO, because we grab them…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDc8729c3a3541
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3372
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS213f578b1d7c: Try to install languages during the installation.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS213f578b1d7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS5f9d673872e9: Don't remove partitionmanager anymore; its a system utility we expect to have…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS5f9d673872e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: properly launch desktop entries in terminal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
<wxl> hey bug hunting session is happening now for libreoffice 6.2 if anyone (@HMollerCl?) wants to get involved. they have a telegram bridge, too! https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-2-enters-beta-with-new-user-interface-design-called-notebookbar-523858.shtml
<wxl> https://t.me/LibreOffice_QA
<wxl> it's going for another hour
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will look at it. @Wafficus that notebookbar is your "ribon"
<wxl> i told him that on -offtopic :)
<wxl> to be fair, it actually looks better than the ribbon
<wxl> at least in terms of space saving
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'll definitely be the judge of that lol
<lubot> <Wafficus> Happy it exists
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I might have found some interesting things on Super_L Super_R aka meta key
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In my current installation I have this: ... - Supler_L -> Menu ... - Meta + E -> Pcmanfm ... - Meta + R -> runner
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, if you change from Super to meta, maybe we can workaraound the multiple command issue
<wxl> but that's all in lxqt-globalkeys right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf
<wxl> yeah and that's the issue.. nothing conflicts there. but if you mean that if we changed "Super_L" to "Meta" it might work..... it doesn't seem to.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope. You need to use both. One for the Key alone and the other for the combination
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's like they are 2 different keys and that's why they don't conflict.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bottom line, we should try to put for menu Super_L and Super_R. And all the combinations with Meta,.
<wxl> it's worth a try, but the GUI always wants to use Meta for the combos, so perhaps it only understands Super_L when used by itself
<lubot> <Wafficus> Didn't know that combo with pcman. Sick
<lubot> <Wafficus> Good to know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> it's worth a try, but the GUI always wants to use Meta for the combos, so …], could be.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but that's not bad, it's better. Because not all computers have super_l some have super_r and some both.
<wxl> i don't think i have a computer with a super_r. would be nice, though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so everytime we use super_l we might have to do a copy for super_r
<wxl> are you aware of computers that are super_r only???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think @tsimonq2 told me that his computer has the windows key on the right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Left and right
<wxl> i've seen some with both.. some with left only.. never right only
<wxl> @HMollerCl do you think you could investigate this further? try confirming with the same methodology the user uses. if you use a virtual machine, you should still be able to make this work
<wxl> this i mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1790924
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1790924 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm desktop shortcut cifs mount volumes" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl do you think you could investigate this further? try confirming …], I have a vm, a physical 64bit and a physical 32 bit with 18.10.-
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in VM this works like a charm: ... - Supler_L -> Menu ... - Meta + E -> Pcmanfm ... - Meta + R -> runner
<wxl> @HMollerCl to rule out quirks, you could always boot the ISO
<wxl> but don't those keystrokes still cnoflict with the openbox ones?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I don't have Super_L nor Meta in lxqt-rc.xml
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in the <keybinds>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remember than in LXDE I always wanted to use the windows key for the menu, but that conflicted with Super_L+E for pcmanfm. I also have a 18.04 machine. I will see if this quirk works there to.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbef5df772bf6: Add tab description of packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbef5df772bf6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa798202b7f23: Update discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa798202b7f23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55f0c09318e5: Add keyboard shortcut to launch pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55f0c09318e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5145f1aa5e1f: Add :kbd: to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5145f1aa5e1f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc8c4add5eb51: Add different view modes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc8c4add5eb51
<lynorian> I have laptops with uper_l only
<lynorian> super_l
<wxl> i just checked a few desktop keyboards in the office. most of the standard/cheapie ones have both. the tactile keyboards and ironically the microsoft ergonomic one does not. left only
<wxl> most of the ones that don't have super_r do have a "menu" key though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc90fbcc01116: Add comact view to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc90fbcc01116
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71feb37dd453: Add :kbd: for opening new tab in pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71feb37dd453
<docEbrown> morning all
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0bd8c2ee7ab: Add icon view to return to icon view] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0bd8c2ee7ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa34f4a44ceae: Add f2 for renaming files in pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa34f4a44ceae
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-20
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> morning all], Morning!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How are you?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL169423db92ef: Add how to change menu opening shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL169423db92ef
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl In one physical machine I'm testing Meta+E doesn't work, however, Fn+Super_L = Super_R. Apparently Meta != Super https://askubuntu.com/questions/19558/what-are-the-meta-super-and-hyper-keys
<wxl> yeah i know. things get weirder still..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbc63fc2c0281: Add customizing taskbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbc63fc2c0281
<lynorian> for my machines that have the menu key I actually don't use that for much of anything and set that for lxqt-runner if I can
<lynorian> but that is not on everything
<wxl> i usually use Alt_R for AltGr. just makes sense. :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> One thing I miss from Kubuntu. Click on a unused space on the desktop, start typing and krunner opens. No keyboard shortcuts needed.
<wxl> doesn't work in trusty so *shrug*
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can adapt.
<wxl> i'm on kubuntu trusty right now
<lubot> <kc2bez> bionic does.
<wxl> it's probably an issue with the layout. i use the folder layout by default
<wxl> works on the default one
<wxl> neat. didn't even know about that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Could be. I usually disable that.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is pretty cool.
<wxl> so that's a plasma integration apparently
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah.
<wxl> i'm not sure if pcmanfm-qt would take a request like that, but you could always try
<wxl> maybe suggest it could be configurable, i.e. could start a search in pcmanfm or go to somewhere else.... ?
<wxl> web search?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It would be neat.
<wxl> i wish desktop management was its own component. it always seems integrated into other parts of the desktop environment
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, it sure is pretty tight to the FM.
<wxl> or in the case of kde, plasma
<wxl> (which is also a catch-all for a bunch of other things)
<wxl> there are parts of plasma i wish they'd just rip out. activities for example. ugh.
<wxl> i have a whole COMPANY running kubuntu and NO ONE HAS A NEED FOR ACTIVITIES!!!!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Different ways to get it done I guess. Everything has gotchas.
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i guess the biggest problem i have with activities is that you can turn them off
<lubot> <kc2bez> That could be annoying.
<wxl> and they come default with keystrokes to switch acitivities. every now and then someone accidentially hits it and then they can't figure out why firefox is saying it's running when they can't see it. and then i kill those shortcuts with fire XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nuke it from orbit, that is the only way to be sure.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc79bb569e7f5: Add how to change look of taskbar panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc79bb569e7f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf959eea8ff5: Add keyboard shortcuts for changing tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf959eea8ff5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e4e69691002: Remove accidental duplicate text oops] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e4e69691002
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8589f71367ec: Add show desktop to useful keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8589f71367ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b4686cd3993: Start desktop modes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b4686cd3993
<guiverc> qa-test i686 daily; thinkpad t43; the volume up/down work, mute button mutes but does not unmute.  i can unmute with either up/down vol keys.. do you want me to ignore this (ie. quirk of this machine?) or explore further, eg.  i could try the 16.04 I think it has installed & see it behaves the same there??
<lubot> <Wafficus> Me too
<lubot> <Wafficus> The volume buttons weren't working on my thinkpad either
<guiverc> i hate it mute & unmute on two dells i tested earlier today..
<guiverc> s/hate/had/
<teward> dells are nicer.  thinkpads are eviler
<guiverc> i'll just note in comments for qa-test & move on..
<guiverc> teward: just doing another test on a different thinkpad; no function of mute there :(   "eviler"
<lubot> <Neyder> @tsimonq2 thanks for all the hard work, l-ubunteros thanks for all the hard work. Today is the Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day! ... I want to thank all of you, this is a great Community to stay
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OOH my favorite day!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks @Neyder :)
<docEbrown> hey @tsimonq2!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Morning docEbrown :)
<docEbrown> evening ;) 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't say I enjoy this 6:30 AM wakeup call here :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeah, how have things been? :)
<docEbrown> ooh sorry!
<docEbrown> Not bad, tell me IRC didn't wake you up?!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all good, school (I'm still in high school (secondary school, I dunno what Australians call it))
<docEbrown> ha high school! Mate, you are one busy man. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe :)
<docEbrown> What grade are you in?! 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 11th
<docEbrown> I think I am ready for some additional testing.  I have dome what I can by setting up some fake services irc, launchpad etc but without actual commits
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Second to last year, although I hope to graduate a semester early
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> I think I am ready for some additional testing.  I have dome what I …], Sweet!
<docEbrown> I imagine if you are doind disto dev as a hobby you wont need to worry! So SATs next year then?  
<docEbrown> Should I put it up as an arc diff or just update the github diffhook branch before hand
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> I imagine if you are doind disto dev as a hobby you wont need to wor …], ACTs in this part of the US :) I got a 24 in 7th grade so I should be fine I think...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> Should I put it up as an arc diff or just update the github diffhook …], Just try an arc diff :)
<docEbrown> I have no idea what that means but I'm sure its great! I finished school quite some time ago!  
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (24/36)
<docEbrown> Cool, in terms of hooking into PyPi etc, is there some official lubuntu details in terms of authorship
<docEbrown> *authorship
<docEbrown> You'll be fine!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> Cool, in terms of hooking into PyPi etc, is there some official lubu …], Not particularly; it's up to you if you want to have it owned by Lubuntu or yourself but if it's the former, when we establish a legal entity we can give that the copyright...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> You'll be fine!], I hope so :)
<docEbrown> ok fair enough, I'll just use myself and we can transfer later.  One last question I promise! Git tags, do you typically apply them?  If so I'll use versioneer for version management
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> ok fair enough, I'll just use myself and we can transfer later.  One …], I do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2018/8813
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2018/8813/2?u=tsimonq2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5407bdb49f57: Add short and long formats to the clock] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5407bdb49f57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3397
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: Deal with disappeared lubuntu-core] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137#3401
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47fcb3fade50: Add customized clock time zone] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47fcb3fade50
<wxl> @docEbrown seems your code is trying to make everyone phone home https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1508619/comments/7
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1508619 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "[master] package plasma-workspace (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying overwrite file „/usr/share/xsessions/plasma.desktop“, which is also installed from package lubuntu-extra-sessions 0.44" [High, Confirmed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My fault
<wxl> oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> IN FACT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I blame @teward001
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OHH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I thought that was from the Lugito bot
<wxl> it is, isn't it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, Ben got a local Phab instance with Lugito running to test
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2a7c13292a0: Add checkbox for time zone and posistion] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2a7c13292a0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> His changes aren't merged yet
<wxl> ah
<lubot> <teward001> and I blame xnox
<lubot> <teward001> I mean what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [and I blame xnox], Who in turn blames vorlon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> IT'S ALL VORLON'S FAULT AAAAH
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL42a76a5938bd: Add spacing to desktop notification] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL42a76a5938bd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So wxl, docEbrown will be here for the standup but I don't think he's here now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3402
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa7eb991ae529: Add how to manually set time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa7eb991ae529
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just a reminder that the standup is in a little over an hour
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL137e3492a65a: Add saving settings to monitor settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL137e3492a65a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Just a reminder that the standup is in a little over an hour], good to know, I'm confused with the times.
<wxl> are the times not localized?
<wxl> if not you can make them: https://phab.lubuntu.me/settings/user/hmollercl/page/datetime/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> its ok, is a problem with my country, i like we are testing when to change to daylight saving is better. Now we have lik 9 months with one time and 3 with the other.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so i'm not always sure that the time is correct
<wxl> oh boy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL423865d21c70: Add copying text and images to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL423865d21c70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd84de5522fef: Add middle click paste to tips and tricks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd84de5522fef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1fb46330eab6: Remove alpha from the release of the manual it is way better quality than that] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1fb46330eab6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL835adab94d3c: Add a green box with a zipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL835adab94d3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL370abe12183c: Add description of icon to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL370abe12183c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL537eda2836aa: Add description of Kcalc icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL537eda2836aa
<tsimonq2> \o\ /o/ \o\ /o/ \o\ /o/
<tsimonq2> Meeting time soon!
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/E15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL552e5376db4d: Add icon for pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL552e5376db4d
<tsimonq2> If you didn't mark your attendance, please do for future meetings so I can get a shuffle going :)
<tsimonq2> $ echo $(shuf -e tsimonq2 wxl kc2bez @Wafficus lynorian)
<tsimonq2> wxl lynorian @Wafficus kc2bez tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Alright, if you're not on that list but around, let me know :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're up, amigo.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm around
<tsimonq2> Heya
<wxl> ok yay
<wxl> well haven't done too much this week, actually
<wxl> maybe most impactful: confirmed (myself) the libreoffice thing is fixed for cosmic and closed https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Resolved] Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<tsimonq2> \o/
<wxl> please note @HMollerCl's comment at the end.. your advise will be appreciated there, @tsimonq2. my guess is the answer is no since it will require an SRU.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm around
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack, anything else? :)
<wxl> somehow upstream paid attention to my issue with .desktop entries requiring the terminal and fixed it, despite all their unproductive banter, so i made a task to fix it https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] properly launch desktop entries in terminal: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
<tsimonq2> ouuu
<lubot> <Wafficus> Just got outta work
<wxl> i also did a TON of testing (have been for weeks now) on what's going on with calamares not showing up in full on every screen and made a task for that https://phab.lubuntu.me/T171
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] make Calamares work well with smaller screens: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T171
<wxl> i'm not entirely sure what's going on there, but it does seem that making it maximized makes it work, so maybe we should just make it open maximized. more testing will need to be done
<tsimonq2> Right, I remember doing something similar with QTerminal.
<tsimonq2> I had to cherry-pick a patch for that.
<tsimonq2> Maybe go see what had to be done for that? :)
<wxl> i also responded to a post on ubuntu-devel-discuss about how "bad" lxqt was and how pixel (a slightly revised lxde) should be used https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2018-November/018173.html
<tsimonq2> I don't think upstream would be opposed to a "start as maximized" config option.
<wxl> yeah it would be a nice thing, i think
<wxl> if that's what it taskes. like i said, i don't know. more investigation needed
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<wxl> i could use some help if anyone deals with samba/cifs/smb stuff. there's some bugs i just don't know how to confirm or deny
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can probably lend a hand there.
<lynorian> not something I personally use
<tsimonq2> Me neither, although I have been nagged about it in person. :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> i could use some help if anyone deals with samba/cifs/smb stuff. there's s …], the ones in 18.04 ??
<wxl> one other thing i'll mention (it's a little old) is that i did get a reply confirming the crash when repeatedly sorting in trojita. so we're edging closer
<wxl> @HMollerCl that's the one at the top of my mind, yes, but i think i have another one floating around in the inbox
<wxl> that bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1790924
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1790924 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm desktop shortcut cifs mount volumes" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I use cifs all days, i can help
<lubot> <kc2bez> Feel free to ping me as well.
<wxl> so if you want to put some eyes on that, @kc2bez and @HMollerCl, i'd really really appreciate it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ooo, that one
<lubot> <kc2bez> Will do.
<wxl> if you can confirm it, please do so. if you cannot, please post a comment as cuh and let me know
<wxl> s/cuh/such/
<wxl> and with that, i'm done i believe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my problem is that i never saw that happen not even in 16.04. For me is a future request, not a bug
<tsimonq2> Ahh.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've put some comments in there
<wxl> @HMollerCl well, the pictures are pretty telling. they are definitely seeing different behavior between 16/18
<tsimonq2> Let's follow up after the meeting :)
<wxl> it may have something to do with how they are mounting
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> If wxl is done, lynorian is next.
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 [(wxl is US west coast, I'm US central ;) )], East coast is where it's at. ;)
<tsimonq2> How's that manual? :)
<wxl> HAHAHAHAH
<wxl> that is the most rhetorical question of them all!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys [East coast is where it's at. ;)], Oh wow, backlog from OVER A MONTH AGO, jeezus 😆
<lynorian> going great 
<wxl> LYNORIAN IS AWESOME AND DESERVES A MEDAL
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^^^^
<lubot> <kc2bez> This ^^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> LYNORIAN IS AWESOME AND DESERVES A MEDAL], +100
<tsimonq2> Absofreakinglutely.
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 [Oh wow, backlog from OVER A MONTH AGO, jeezus 😆], my comments age like a fine wine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys [my comments age like a fine wine.], :P
<wxl> we had somenoe pop into #lubuntu and ask about selecting text in qpdfview and like a few minutes later she had added it to the manual
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 where is your bug tracker?
<wxl> i mean, it's unbelivably awesome
<lubot> <q5sys> I can never remember
<lubot> <q5sys> I wanted to file two bugs related to the installer that we've talked about
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<lubot> <q5sys> if I dont do it while im thinking about it... I never will.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/], ^
<tsimonq2> Anyway lynorian :)
<lynorian> Well we also done more on muon and discover
<wxl> we have long, long needed someone doing this. i am really deeply indebted to you lynorian
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Sweet!
<lynorian> more on pcmanfm-qt view modes
<lynorian> as confusing as those can be
<wxl> oh that's a good one. i didn't notice that but someone was confused by how discover and muon differ (discover only shows packages with appdata)
<lynorian> a bit m,ore on friday on laptop stuff for wifi and battery discharged
<wxl> yeah that issue :/
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 [^], ugh... i need a launchpad account?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys [ugh... i need a launchpad account?], To file bugs, duh. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get with the system, yo!
<lubot> <q5sys> please tell me lauchpad has github oauth
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
 * wxl is not telling such a thing
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Any other highlights?
<tsimonq2> I'm asking for highlights because you've done a LOT :)
<lynorian> lxqt-panel customizing
<lynorian> I am done now
<tsimonq2> Awesome, thanks again for your work. :)
<tsimonq2> @Wafficus: What's new?
<tsimonq2> (You're up.)
<tsimonq2> Let's skip you for now (since I don't see you typing on Telegram) and come back to you in a bit. :)
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: Heya!
<lubot> <kc2bez> o/
<tsimonq2> What's new? :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Been travelling for work, should be around more this week. ... Created task for update notification https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166 ... Can't keep up with lynorian but proofing when I can. ... Ping me if you think I can help test something.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Package update notification: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
<lynorian> agreed on must have for 19.04
<tsimonq2> Awesome :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Alright I'm on the train but I'll do my best to provide updates between stops. Here I go:
<lubot> <Wafficus> So Simon approved my CMake code, I just need the dimensions from Wendy and I'll be able to get the first screen functional for the welcome center. So far the two buttons for the Lubuntu webpage and contribute section link out successfully. I have notes from simons call regarding how to open up OS specific programs like windows stylin
<lubot> g so I'll follow that after I make it look like Wendy wants first. Style then functionality
<lubot> <kc2bez> It seems important.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Alright I'm on the train but I'll do my best to provide updates between stops. H …], aha, I see now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He got the notification but signal was delayed
<docEbrown> sorry I'm late
<lubot> <Wafficus> Otherwise that's it for me. It's been just doing qt tutorials on YouTube and learning from c++ primer 5th edition
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thats it for me
<tsimonq2> Cool
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: You're good :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez Was that all for you?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think I am done too.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> Uh oh, I guess it's my turn. XDDDDDDDD
<tsimonq2> (plsnoban)
<tsimonq2> * Disco Dingo work:
<tsimonq2>   - It seems that autosync has been turned off for now while the transition fun is happening, so if anything needs to be synced ASAP, let me know.
<tsimonq2>   - Worked to rectify the fact that our CSS and Kubuntu's CSS for cdimage.ubuntu.com is messed up after the recent default CSS update. Submitted a paper-over: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-cdimage/restore-kubuntu-lubuntu-css/+merge/358940
<tsimonq2>     + This hasn't been accepted yet; I need to follow up with vorlon. In the meantime, maybe @TheWendyPower can look into fixing the CSS, otherwise xnox (yes @teward001 you got that right) volunteered.
<tsimonq2>   - Sponsored apt-ghetto's lxqt-sudo work, thanks! - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-sudo/0.13.0-0ubuntu3
<tsimonq2>   - Worked on OEM support: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Configure OEM: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T33
<tsimonq2>     + Cherry-picked the patches and made sure they worked. I'll probably follow up on the task about how exactly we want to structure things.
<tsimonq2>     + As a side note, I figured out how to fix the browser launch issue we've been having. Turns out it's being launched as root, so I can do a (somewhat hacky) workaround by launching Cala like this: `bash -c "export BROWSER='sudo -H -u lubuntu firefox'; sudo -E calamares"` but [ade] wants me to file an issue which I have yet to get to. :P
<tsimonq2>   - Qt maintenance:
<tsimonq2>     + The Qt 5.11.2 transition is still ongoing; it should migrate by the end of the week.
<tsimonq2>     + Merged qtbase from Debian fixing Debian bug 913499 Debian bug 913287 (among a handful of other changes): https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.11.2+dfsg-6ubuntu1
<ubot93> Debian bug 913499 in qtbase5-dev "qtbase-5-dev: /usr/lib/<triplet>/cmake/Qt5Core/Qt5CoreConfigExtras.cmake: wrong path for Qt5::qmake" [Normal, Open] https://bugs.debian.org/913499
<ubot93> Debian bug 913287 in libqt5core5a "libqt5core5a: loads libGL.so instead of libGL.so.1, causing PyQt5 to crash on systems with NVIDIA libraries installed" [Important, Open] https://bugs.debian.org/913287
<tsimonq2>     + Synced qttools from Debian fixing bug 1799111: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qttools-opensource-src/5.11.2-5
<ubot93> Bug 1799111 in qttools-opensource-src (Ubuntu Cosmic) "lots of Classes missing from docs (e.g. QFileInfo)" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799111
<tsimonq2> * Thanked y'all here: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2018/8813 <3
<tsimonq2> * My RT was just filed in Debian to be established as a Debian Developer, sweeeeet!
<tsimonq2> * Got some help wrt my homework mountain; I'll be back to normal now.
<tsimonq2> Alright, that's all I'd prepared.
<tsimonq2> BUT.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3404
<lubot> <teward001> xnox is on my ping list for another mirrors related thing anyways tsimonq2 - it doesnt surprise me he volunteered
<docEbrown> Debian developer! Congrats!
<lubot> <teward001> CSS foolery is needed heh
<tsimonq2> One other thing I want to mention is that we've been working on Lubuntu Council stuff on the backend :)
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: Thanks!
<tsimonq2> I want to submit it to the Ubuntu Community Council this week for approval but we have a constitution drawn up.
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/constitution/
<tsimonq2> I still have some corrections to make but it's mostly done.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Congrats on the Debian Dev gig. Is that paying or are you going to be a dev on their team?
<tsimonq2> @Wafficus: It's just upload rights :)
<tsimonq2> Sort of like with Ubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<lubot> <Wafficus> Nice
<tsimonq2> Anyway that's about it for me. Broke Weblate and @teward001 fixed it I think. :P
<tsimonq2> MAYBE.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Pretty impressed. I wish I was doing half of what you're doing when I was in hs.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Anyway keep it up
<tsimonq2> I'll give it a second before I call on our other people to let wxl digest ALL THE TEXT :)
<tsimonq2> @Wafficus: Thanks!
<wxl> oh it's all good, i just turned /ignore on
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> You at least read the logs right? XD
<wxl> i'm kidding :)
<tsimonq2> hahaha
<tsimonq2> anyway
<tsimonq2> so
<wxl> i do hope you file that cala bug cuz that hack is FUGLY
<tsimonq2> I believe @HMollerCl was next?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ikr
<wxl> makes my stomache turn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, I tested the LO SRU, it worked so @wxl could approved it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've been looking at the tooltip problem in libreoffice, apparently is a gtk issue, it also happens to kubuntu and the ones that don't use full gnome https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] LibreOffice blinking buttons and description on hover: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that @lugito
<tsimonq2> XD
 * tsimonq2 pets lubot 
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> and lugito 
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> anyway
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've been also looking to the dark notification icons. The way I see it tehre are 3 possible solutions, I put them here https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] To-Do/Wish List: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T128
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lugito is reading my mind?
<tsimonq2> It's a bot :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> anyway, in simple. The combination of papirus+dark panel+light windows, doesn't work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> It's a bot :P], it copies the link I put in telegram?
<lubot> <teward001> yes
<lubot> <teward001> among other things
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaaaaaaaaaaa, that new, I believe.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lastly, since I'm porting the additional driver tab, maybe I coudl look at package update notification https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Package update notification: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that should be in software-properties-gtk I think
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that would be
<tsimonq2> Good idea.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's all on my side
<tsimonq2> Alright :)
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: Heya!
<tsimonq2> How's things?
<docEbrown> hey, so good.  I am ready to push the diff for lugito, I fell asleep last night before getting a chance to do so.  Just need to reinstall arcanist.  It will need some in-situ testing as I've tested a bunch using temp services I've set up but obviously couldnt test stuff like launchpad commits etc
<docEbrown> There are still some todo items but we can get to those in the future I think
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: I can go ahead and pull your changes to prod.
<tsimonq2> Should be fine, I've seen your code and it looks good. :)
<docEbrown> ok, cool.  I'll have some more instructions as there is now a .lugitorc file which contains a bunch of config stuff
<tsimonq2> Alright :D
<tsimonq2> Thanks for your work on this! It's really appreciated.
<tsimonq2> wxl did find a bug you commented on though, so maybe go hide that. ;P
<tsimonq2> (with the bot)
<docEbrown> cool.  Thats about it really.  I'll keep working on some todos once it is pushed and will try and help elsewhere where I can!
<tsimonq2> Could you remind me where your code is?
<tsimonq2> Ahh, found it.
<docEbrown> I haven't pushed the lates changes to github yet.
<tsimonq2> OK, please go ahead :)
<docEbrown> Oh also RE: the launchpadlib bug, I got a hold of @cjwatson?  there is a fix in the works but hasn't landed yet
<tsimonq2> Sweet, thanks
<tsimonq2> And please don't squash your commits ;) it's good to have them self-contained.
<docEbrown> Cool, I'll push the update and then do the arc diff.  Once the fix lands I'll remove the constraint on the launchpadlib version
<docEbrown> Ok np, I wont squash ;)
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, good work, wxl might have some more stuff for you :D
<tsimonq2> Cool
<docEbrown> Awsome, I have some C++ experience but have never used gtk etc.  Thats all from me
<tsimonq2> GTK is meh anyway...
<tsimonq2> Did I forget anyone or can we call this a wrap? :)
<tsimonq2> Going once...
<tsimonq2> Going twice...
<tsimonq2> Alright, see y'all next meeting!
<tsimonq2> Keep up the good work
<docEbrown> happy thanksgiving!
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/E16 <-- please everyone go accept or decline here
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: You (and everyone else) as well :D
<docEbrown> ha thanks ;) No thanksgiving here unfortunately ;/
<tsimonq2> aww :(
<tsimonq2> Emphasis on this though: https://phab.lubuntu.me/E16
<tsimonq2> (for everyone)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl should we look at the cifs "bug"?
<docEbrown> @tsimonq2 I just pushed an update to my github fork.  Will do the arc diff after work this afternoon.  Cheers
<tsimonq2> Sweet!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOf327136c34ad: * Added updating IRC in response to newly created/edited diffs * Significant…] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOf327136c34ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITOe445368ef9bd: Added .lugitorc configuration and hooked the config files into the connectors.] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITOe445368ef9bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUGITO9f4ba7da6e4a: Update to README.rst with some additional information regarding phabricator…] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUGITO9f4ba7da6e4a
<docEbrown> Well lets see if it works ;) You will need to add all the relevant connection details to the .lugitorc 
<tsimonq2> Yup, working on it :)
<docEbrown> fingers crossed!
<wxl> @HMollerCl @kc2bez if you want to work on the cifs thing, i'd be happy to advise but i can't help test :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thing is we also have that problem in 18.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so we need to fix for both
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am downloading a bionic iso now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have bionic in my house. cifs doesn't appear as other unit, that's true (but I don't remember that in 16.04 it did)
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: Running it via the shell to make sure it doesn't throw a stacktrace right away. :P
<tsimonq2> 2018-11-20 16:53:42,275 - __main__ - DEBUG - :NickServ!NickServ@services. NOTICE lugito :Invalid password for lugito.
<tsimonq2> Uff, and I know it's the right one.
<tsimonq2> Doesn't work with quotation marks either.
<tsimonq2> hmm
<tsimonq2> I'll fix it, just give me a min :)
<docEbrown> damn! Maybe something to do with how configparser interpret quotation marks?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<docEbrown> can you give me an example that is similar in structure but obviously isnt the actual password and I can test it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure, sec.
<wxl> oh @tsimonq2 last time i booted a daily, cala was running so i think our python issues are fixed but do we have anything else for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T169 ??
<lubot> <teward001> yeah a nasty langpack problem
<lubot> <teward001> it's what pulls in Py2 deps
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/hc46FOBJ/file_4818.mp4
<lubot> <teward001> but iirc that's because of the chinese langpacks being aded to the image.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not anymore
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [but iirc that's because of the chinese langpacks being aded to the image.], Nope
<lubot> <teward001> oh you fixed that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fixed
<lubot> <teward001> nice.
<lubot> <teward001> y'all made 0 comments on it so i mean :p
<lubot> * tsimonq2 watches wxl's head explode
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [y'all made 0 comments on it so i mean :p], It was a commit message here :P
<lubot> <teward001> Hheh
<lubot> <teward001> bleh stupid crappy tablet DIE!  *throws it out the window*
<wxl> you're referring to different its
<lubot> <teward001> glad to see py2 is gone :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rSEEDc8729c3a3541: Remove all other langpacks installed on the l …], ^
<wxl> so i'm marking this as done then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDc8729c3a3541
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: unless there's anything else on a py2 or py3.6 headachey migration evils then yeah that task is done
<lubot> <teward001> since the langpacks are yoinked out though, and cala's no longer giving weirdness I can't think of anything that I observed being stupid with such evil deps
<lubot> <teward001> yoinked out now*
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey I missed the previous bit
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is there a huge bug to take care of in a vm
<lubot> <Wafficus> ?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I have cuttlefish installed but could use a vm with 1 gig of ram for Bionic
<lubot> <Wafficus> Btw idk if this is a bug but I'm in Firefox and ctrl + left shift + t doesn't work but ctrl + right shift + t does work. Not sure if this is a lubuntu or Firefox issue
<guiverc> qa-test , windows are warping to a new location or opening in a strange location (somewhat offscreen) (qterminal, pcmanfm-qt..) - what package to file under please?
<guiverc> (includes firefox, lximage-qt - ie. something underneath program I'm using..) -- sorry I don't know the stack
<wxl> could be an openbox issue
<wxl> guiverc: did you look at the window manager preferences?
<wxl> maybe we should make "center new windows" the default
<guiverc> :)    - filing against openbox  (i'll explore more when I've recorded what i've found, before i forget it all...)
<guiverc> thanks wxl :)
<wxl> LXDE doesn't seem to have the center option
<kc2bez> wxl @hmollercl can someone confirm `mount -t cifs` is the proper way to mount a cifs share. It seems like the better way is to use `mount.cifs` http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/mount.cifs.8.html
<wxl> afaik they are one in the same
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mount it with: ... sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=/home/hmoller/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,gid=1000,uid=1000,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,vers=1.0 //mollery/hmoller /mnt/mollery/hmoller
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where credentials=/home/hmoller/.smbcredentials is where my passwd is
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-21
<kc2bez> ok. It threw an error for me. but `mount.cifs` did not. I did have to install !cifs-utils
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my question, how, who, where decide to put things like a removable drive or not.
<teward> kc2bez, mount.cifs and mount -t cifs are synonymous
<teward> mount -t cifs calls mount.cifs
<teward> just how mount -t ext4 calls the corresponding mount.<FSTYPE> command
<teward> (sorry late reply)
<teward> it'd help to know the error you're seeing though
<teward> for better diagnosis
<teward> I'd help but E:NOVMs
<kc2bez> thanks. I will run it again. It may have been the cifs-utils or lack of.
<lubot> <teward001> almots 100% certain it's the cifs-utils not being present
<teward> kc2bez, once I'm at work tomorrow I Can do a test to see if it works, I've got anh 18.10 test VM there and the workplace cifs shares
<teward> if it works with cifs-utils installed then I'd chalk it up to not having that installed
<teward> (it's one of the things I ALWAYS install with my bootstrapper post-install scripts)
<kc2bez> I just tested it, it works either way. Still doesn't show on the desktop which was the original bug report.
<guiverc> wxl: re: lxde & center/centre; I'm testing 19.04 so LXQt  - but i believe that would fix main issue
<kc2bez> They were on 18.04
<teward> kc2bez, can you do me a favor and do a test?
<kc2bez> yes
<teward> create a dedicated dir under /media/ called testing
<teward> mount to that dir
<teward> IIRC things under /mnt/ don't list
<teward> and that's always been the case since 14.04 on all variants
<teward> since (guaranteed as recently as)*
<kc2bez> ok makes sense, I put it in /mnt force of habit I guess
<teward> kc2bez, yep, hence the additional test dir for /media/
<wxl> upstream super key bug closed as won't fix so workaround it is
<teward> got a link to the bug/task?
<teward> i'll make a comment
<kc2bez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1790924
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1790924 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm desktop shortcut cifs mount volumes" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> major premise is that openbox is NOT the canonical window manager of openbox so where there are conflicts with how openbox does things shouldn't be an lxqt issue https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1605#issuecomment-440473609
<ubot93> Issue 1605 in lxqt/lxqt "lxqt-globalkeys and Super key problems" [Closed]
<kc2bez> They were mounting to /Public which may not show either I guess.
<teward> /Public is a thing?
<teward> last I saw that, that was a Mac thing
<teward> unless they made it themselves
<tsimonq2> wxl: "major premise is that openbox is NOT the canonical window manager of openbox" lolwat
<teward> kc2bez, once I get a VM back up I'll see if I can reproduce or fix
<wxl> of lxqt
<teward> it may be related to *where* the mountpoint sits on-disk
<teward> or if it's /etc/fstab'd
<teward> (I know we're crosstalking sorry!)
<kc2bez> I'm following
<kc2bez> Typing in my terminal too.
<teward> (my apology was to wxl heh)
<kc2bez> Sorry wxl
<teward> *sits on wxl in the interim*
 * wxl bites
<kc2bez> It worked in /media I think the issue is the mount point.
<teward> kc2bez, i'm almost certain it is, system automount is to /media/*
<teward> kc2bez, make another dir outside of mnt and add it to /etc/fstab
<teward> then try and mount it
<teward> see if it works then
<tsimonq2> Hey wxl I'm about to fix our langpack issue completely, once and for all.
<teward> orly
<tsimonq2> mhhhhhm
<teward> *won't believe until he sees it8
<wxl> i saw that
<wxl> excited
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: Heya
<docEbrown> yo
<lubot> <Wafficus> One other issue I've been having is the mouse clicks near the taskbar that would click and drag a program ie firefox and kill the process
<lubot> <Wafficus> Same goes with actual Firefox tabs
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is there any way to make lubuntu less sensitive to click and drag events?
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZFXM9T3qVr/
<teward> kc2bez, or even just create a dir at /Public and mount there and see
<lubot> <Wafficus> Like any click event at the slightest will kill a process
<teward> i'll bet you it's that mountponit problem
<tsimonq2> OHHHHHHH docEbrown 
<tsimonq2> run_lugito doesn't actually run Lugito, does it? :P
<docEbrown> ha sorry! There are a couple of ways.  If you pip install -e . 
<teward> i could have told you that tsimonq2 i discovered that an eon ago LOL
<docEbrown> you can just type lugito
<docEbrown> and it will run
<tsimonq2> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<kc2bez> @teward you are right. No go on /Public nor anything else I have tried.
<docEbrown> I got the paste, I'll have  a look after work this afternoon if thats ok
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<docEbrown> just to confirm the quotes are actually characters in the password right e.g. abc123"some"stuff
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: ...so you said I can just type "lugito"?
<tsimonq2> No, the characters are not part of the password.
<tsimonq2> The password is something like this: foo-bar_baz
<docEbrown> ahh, take the quotes out
<tsimonq2> Aha
<tsimonq2> Aaaand it's in I think!
<docEbrown> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NCFxRR78k2/
 * docEbrown ;)
<tsimonq2> Except segfaults.
<tsimonq2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fj9jP7p3MY/
<docEbrown> really!? 
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> hmm
<docEbrown> can you post a pip freeze for me?
<tsimonq2> Working on it
<docEbrown> or just try pip install -r requirements.txt
<docEbrown> I may have missed a package out of the setup.py
<tsimonq2> So, I blame teward 
<tsimonq2> Because
<tsimonq2> Successfully installed Click-7.0 Flask-1.0.2 Jinja2-2.10 MarkupSafe-1.1.0 Werkzeug-0.14.1 asn1crypto-0.24.0 cffi-1.11.5 cryptography-2.4.1 distro-1.3.0 entrypoints-0.2.3 httplib2-0.11.3 idna-2.7 itsdangerous-1.1.0 jeepney-0.4 keyring-16.1.0 launchpadlib-1.10.6 lazr.restfulclient-0.14.2 lazr.uri-1.0.3 lugito oauthlib-2.1.0 pbr-5.1.1 phabricator-0.7.0 pycparser-2.19 secretstorage-3.1.0 
<tsimonq2> setuptools-40.6.2 six-1.11.0 testresources-2.0.1 versioneer-0.18 wadllib-1.3.3
<tsimonq2> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tsimonq2> :P
<docEbrown> pip freeze gave you a seg fault?
<teward> the heck are you blaming me for now
<tsimonq2> Because you did it teward 
<teward> did what
<teward> other than drop a nuke on the server
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: No, pip3 install -e .
<docEbrown> that is very strange....
<teward> is this 18.04?
<teward> or 18.10?
<tsimonq2> 18.04
<teward> *tests something on his stationary cruddy desktop*
<docEbrown> is this in a virtualenv?
<teward> s/desktop/workstation/
<tsimonq2> pip3 install keyring
<tsimonq2> that works
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: no
<tsimonq2> *shot* teward 
<teward> tsimonq2, whats the requirements.txt content
<tsimonq2> ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'keyring.util.escape'
<tsimonq2> teward: uh
<tsimonq2> sec
<teward> thats what she said
<teward> *shot*
 * tsimonq2 yeets https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lugito/ at teward 
<docEbrown> do a pip uninstall lugito, pip install -r requirements.txt 
<docEbrown> pip install .
 * tsimonq2 throws a banana peel at teward 
<teward> tsimonq2, send me test perms to use?
<teward> i'mma test locally to see if I can repro
<teward> or is its data already in the repo
<tsimonq2> FIXED IT
<docEbrown> boom! What was it?!
<tsimonq2> I blame teward 
<tsimonq2> pip3 installed local packages that were broken
<tsimonq2> Archive versions worked.
<teward> simon sacrificed a goat lol.
<teward> just kidding
<teward> seriously what was it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3413
<teward> tsimonq2, LOL so NOT my fault
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T169: Python 3.7 Package Migrations] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T169#3408
<tsimonq2> teward: You could have told me LOL
<tsimonq2> Reminded me
<docEbrown> were the broken packages in the requirements.txt file?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa180efc2ebde: Add descrption of qtransmission icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa180efc2ebde
<teward> tsimonq2, thought you needed another reminder of why you asked me to help out with sysadmin ;)
<teward> cc wxl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5de8a014c55c: Add icon for lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5de8a014c55c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3410
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: Yeah, but not the fault of the requirements.txt file.
<tsimonq2>  * Serving Flask app "lugito" (lazy loading)
<tsimonq2> 2018-11-20 18:55:19,971 - lugito.connector.IRCConnector - DEBUG - :ChanServ!ChanServ@services. NOTICE lugito :[#lubuntu-devel] Welcome to #lubuntu-devel. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<tsimonq2>  * Environment: production
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS3ac42b4e2555: Write a workaround to fix the support and release notes links on the welcome…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS3ac42b4e2555
<tsimonq2>    WARNING: Do not use the development server in a production environment.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS48ccf8291f6c: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS48ccf8291f6c
<docEbrown> ok cool
<docEbrown> I'm going to have fingers crossed for a while.... hoping lugito stays up ;)
<teward> *watches it die, then laughs evilly because he caused it*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3411
 * docEbrown sweating ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15bf2c8415f8: Add 2048-qt icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15bf2c8415f8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab37b6cb9fbd: screenshot.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab37b6cb9fbd
<tsimonq2> Rebuilding ISOs to test the Cala change.
<lubot> <teward001> hey simon does your ISO build script also generate the correspnding files necessary to run the 'mirror' portion of LUbuntu?  just curious
<lubot> <tsimonq2> uh wat?
<lubot> <teward001> yeah thought not
<lubot> <teward001> i'll bug xnox
<lubot> <teward001> tomorrow
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 that was probably the easiest "No idea" in the world :P
<lubot> <teward001> or my brain is failing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: Lugito doesn't publish new posts] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#3416
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I appreciate the kind words @kc2bez :) https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-community-appreciation-day-2018/8813/6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: Lugito doesn't publish new posts] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#3417
<kc2bez> You are most welcome. You make it easy to give them. It doesn't go unnoticed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot> Redious was added by: Redious
<lubot> <Redious> Hi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looking to help out or just lurk?
<lubot> <Redious> just lurk , hhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you use Lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And if so, what version?
<lubot> <Redious> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez apparently I'm late, but I have mounted wuth ect/fstab in /mnt and didn't show, so it should be the mount point not fstab that decide to handled as a removable media or not.
<lubot> <Redious> I am a developer
<lubot> <Redious> C++/Qt Developer and emacs user.
<lubot> <Redious> this is my github: https://github.com/rekols
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll find yourself to be the minority here; wxl and I use Vim. :P
<kc2bez> @hmollercl I think the key is that it needs to be in /media . It will show on the desktop then. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, wow, that's an impressive GitHub portfolio
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @hmollercl I think the key is that it needs to be in /media . It will s …], I ask him to try that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T154: Fix shortcuts related to Super key] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154#3418
<kc2bez> It doesn't work in 18.10 though. It shows as a device in pcmanfm but not on the desktop.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T166: Package update notification] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166#3419
<guiverc> 19.04 qa-test.  media keys work perfectly when vlc is active (@ top), but not if other windows are active.. shouldn't they regardless of window being used at the moment pressed?
<lubot> <Redious> @tsimonq2 [You'll find yourself to be the minority here; wxl and I use Vim. :P], emacser and vimer are controversial, hmmm
<docEbrown> @tsimonq2 [You'll find yourself to be the minority here; wxl and I use Vim.] vim all the way ;)
<lubot> <Redious> are you developer?  @tsimonq2
<docEbrown> @Redious [are you developer?  @tsimonq2] he is a wunderkind dev!
<lubot> <Redious> wow, he is a year old ?
<docEbrown> no but a very clever cookie
<kc2bez> guiverc What was the other window you had active?
<guiverc> kc2bez, i'm sure they worked everywhere last x86 test (this is x86_64), term but I tried selecting desktop (ie. wanted none)
<guiverc> no work on lximage-qt, pcmanfm-qt  - appears everywhere but vlc as active (top)
<kc2bez> Ok, I will give it a whirl here too. I was just curious what you had open. 
<kc2bez> Same results here in 18.10
<guiverc> kc2bez, :(  the mute key works everywhere, I'm sure I tested this the same way on other machines yesterday & got different results;  maybe I didn't...  but thanks 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb64a2a3e3fc5: Add pictures can be scrolled through with the scrollwheel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb64a2a3e3fc5
<lynorian> does emacs have rst highlighting?
<tsimonq2> Can someone look into this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1093862/lubuntu-brightness-backlight-issue
<tsimonq2> guiverc, @HMollerCl, et. al ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: properly launch desktop entries in terminal] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3420
<guiverc> ack.  it'll have to be a 'live' image for me to look (i only have 18.10 on desktop)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: properly launch desktop entries in terminal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3421
<wxl> @Redious do you work for Wuhan Deepin?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: properly launch desktop entries in terminal] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3422
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: properly launch desktop entries in terminal] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3423
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone want some low hanging fruit to work on?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have two patches that need cherry-picking
<wxl> FREE TRAINING PROVIDED FOR ANYONE THAT DOESN"T HAVE THE EXPERIENCE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Was just about to say that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'll walk you through and everything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just speak up :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds fun. Heading for some zzz's right now. Maybe tomorrow.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa3b648783f3: Add delete button to monitor settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa3b648783f3
<lubot> rajesindia was added by: rajesindia
<lubot> <aptghetto> Packaging? Low hanging fruit? ME, ME, ME, ME!
<wxl> @aptghetto you get it if no other newbies jump on it
<lubot> <Wafficus> Wish this was at a time I wasn't headed home for a weekend with the fam lol
<lubot> <Wafficus> Another time
<lubot> <Wafficus> I woulda helped tbh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALecc6fa834987: Add file saving to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALecc6fa834987
<guiverc> tsimonq2: fyi: that askubu link now has an answer (rough one anyway)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19c1f5f6e372: Add howto doublespace libreoffice_writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19c1f5f6e372
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0e7e105b4ff3: Add missing keyboard shortcut for redo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0e7e105b4ff3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T172: software-properties-qt doesn't manually add software sources] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T172
<lubot> <Redious> @wxl [<wxl> @Redious do you work for Wuhan Deepin?], yes.
<wxl[m]> @Redious you folks have your own DE and a good looking one at that! What good is Lubuntu to you?
<wxl[m]> hello and welcome @rajesindia ! introduce yourself and tell us about your interest in lubuntu!
<lubot> <aptghetto> wxl: No problem. ... At the moment I do not have much time, so anyone else will be quicker. But if you have some packaging work to be done, which is not urgent, you can assign it to me.
<wxl> so no takers on an easy-breezy packaging task besides @aptghetto ??? he's going to get it unless someone jumps. be happy to train!
<kc2bez> I'll bite
<wxl> ok cool
<wxl> you done any packaging before? seen the packaing tutorial?
<kc2bez> I've seen the tutorial and the only thing I have done is updates for the manual.
<wxl> ok so we'll need to do a few more steps than that
<wxl> take a look at the example that's on there and read through it and make sure the logic makes sense
<wxl> that's exactly what we're going to do-- pull down some upstream patches
<kc2bez> I think I follow.
<kc2bez> 2 questions. which phab repo and which package?
<wxl> ok let me dig it up
<apt-ghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt/ and https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/pcmanfm-qt/
<wxl> right but let me get the task which explains the whole deal so you have the context
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170
<wxl> the enumerated links are the patches to pull down
<wxl> one thing i think i need to fix about the tutorial in case it's not obvious: we're not on cosmic anymore
<kc2bez> disco
<wxl> yep
<wxl> oh good i didn't hardcode that in there
<kc2bez> It just says CODENAME
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think we need to work out a plan with release notes so that all point releases end up on the same page or are linked to one another somehow
<lubot> <Wafficus> I want to wish everyone an awesome Thanksgiving to our teammates in the states. Waiting for the bus home.
<kc2bez> wxl not sure where I went wrong. I got "No series file found"  after quilt push -a
<wxl> @kc2bez debian/patches is empty right?
<kc2bez> no. should it be?
<wxl> what does `git branch` tell you?
<kc2bez> ubuntu/disco
<wxl> this is libfm-qt?
<kc2bez> yes
<wxl> ok and i assume there IS a series file in debian/patches
<wxl> that said, it's probably a matter of where you're at
<wxl> quilt is particularly sensitive about where in the tree you are
<wxl> which is why the tutorial is written exactly the way it is
<wxl> you should be in WORKDIR/libfm-qt which has debian in it
<apt-ghetto> and you have a .quiltrc file in your home directory?
<wxl> ahhh good point
<wxl> yes all the requirements must be satisified
<wxl> that's in the "digging deeper"
<kc2bez> ok let me dig a bit deeper. 
<kc2bez> brb
<xdruppi> i dont know if this is the right place, but does anybody else have a bad experience with weblate of lubuntu?
<xdruppi> it's so slow for me, sometimes i can't even log in
<xdruppi> and i can say that my internet works perfectly 
<wxl> weblate? it's probably because @tsimonq2 keeps breaking it. :)
<xdruppi> lol
<xdruppi> i keep reading those "Jokes" about tsimonq2
<wxl> every joke has a hint of truth in it XD
<xdruppi> lmao
<xdruppi> i've been trying to log into weblate for like an hour
<wxl> @teward001 ^^ do you have any insight on these weblate problems?
<lubot> <teward001> WFM
<lubot> <teward001> does that answer the question?
<lubot> <teward001> where're you located xdrup
<lubot> <teward001> xdruppi *
<xdruppi> south america
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: where's this box located?
<xdruppi> ok it finally logged in
<xdruppi> lol
<lubot> <teward001> well I am going to kick it in about an hour for 20 minutes of performance enhancement
<lubot> <teward001> i made a note about that in the admin home yesterday but apparently Simon felt to NOT share the info
<lubot> <teward001> now that my computer is back and operational again that is ^.^
<lubot> <teward001> FULLY OPERATIONAL WHOOHOO
<wxl> i THOUGHT weblate was running on the same server as phab but i could be wrong
<lubot> <teward001> it is
<lubot> <teward001> so i ask again where's that server located
<wxl> you mean physically? XD
<lubot> <teward001> ...
<lubot> <teward001> *yes*
<wxl> um
<lubot> <teward001> *smacks wxl*
<wxl> where's the "let me geoip that for you" button?
<wxl> ah looks like it's a digital ocean droplet in nj
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: that button is right behind the 'Destroy Everything" button.
<wxl> uhhhhh huh
<lubot> <teward001> sounds like maybe the internet links between US and South America might be being derpy
<lubot> <teward001> but hopefully you aren't still inside Weblate within an hour
<lubot> <teward001> because i'mma kick it briefly then
<lubot> <teward001> now that my computer is back up and usable
<xdruppi> is it running on the same server? i mean i tried logging in with my phab account but I got rejected, many times
<xdruppi> maybe it simply uses different accounts...
<wxl> those are different accounts
<wxl> my guess is some general connectivity in the backbone
<wxl> that sort of thing happens
<xdruppi> alright
<wxl> i have never had issues with phab loading... ever.
<wxl> except when @tsimonq2 broke the server
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [I want to wish everyone an awesome Thanksgiving to our teammates in the states. …], You too man :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think we need to work out a plan with release notes so that a …], Sure
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [wxl: where's this box located?], North America :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Atlanta
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we should document that, too, so we don't mess it up. maybe i'll make a task and we can discuss it further
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you sure about that? geoip said nj
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<wxl> geoip isn't 100% accurate, but still
<xdruppi> does lubuntu include Software Updater? if so, i can't find it
<xdruppi> im just trying to translate from english to spanish, but can't find it on my system
<kc2bez> It doesn't currently but we have a task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T166
<xdruppi> I assume it's going to be added, so manual should just stay the way it is.
<kc2bez> I don't see it in the manual currently.
<wxl> probably why it should stay the way it is XD
<xdruppi> kc2bez you can't see what?
<wxl> anything in the manual to do with software updater
<kc2bez> any mention of software updater
<xdruppi> on appendix D theres quite a few mentions of software updtaer so that someone can upgrade to a new version of ubuntu or simply update packages
<xdruppi> at least, thats what shows up for me to translate
<kc2bez> ok let me take a peek.
<kc2bez> oh yeah, that is valid. That is upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10
<kc2bez> 18.04 has software updater.
<kc2bez> 18.10 does not.
<xdruppi> alright
<kc2bez> wxl I think I made some progress. Stuck at what my next step should be. quilt push -a worked, I needed .quiltrc
<lynorian> wow that was a lot of weblate commits 
<kc2bez> ^^ no go on lugito
<kc2bez> wxl let me know when you make it back.
<wxl> nacl @lc2nez
<wxl> wow
<wxl> um
<kc2bez> ok
<wxl> getting salty i guess
<wxl> you figured it out i take it XD
<kc2bez> um stuck at my next step.
<kc2bez> I am not actually making the patch so should I skip a step here.
<wxl> well you are
<wxl> you're making the patch in our packaging
<wxl> so you do want to do `quilt new NAME.patch`
<wxl> give it a reasonable name describing briefly what it does
<wxl> feel free to be creative :)
<wxl> err
<wxl> wait
<wxl> no that's wrong
<lubot> <teward001> `quilt new 000-WXLISCRAZY.patch`  *shot*
<wxl> i mean you COULD do that
<lubot> <teward001> (i'm just being annoying to wxl, ignore me)
<wxl> but if you have the patch saved somewhere (see the example), `quilt import /path/to/patch` would be better
<lubot> <teward001> ^ this, however you might want to rename the patch afterwards if the patch file's naming is... ambiguous
<lubot> <teward001> just a thought :)
<lynorian> this --> is_sparta(); should probably not be in your C++ code base
<kc2bez> There are actually 6 patches in debian/patches should I import them all? Sorry for being dense.
<wxl> that's what `quilt push -a` does
<lubot> <q5sys> @lynorian> this -- [<lynorian> this --> is_sparta(); should probably not be in your C++ code base], I disagree, that should be the proper way to end threads.
<kc2bez> wxl so quilt refresh next?
<wxl> yep
<kc2bez> wxl so I actually messed that up and went back and re did it using the real world example as a guide. I did get some errors out of importing the patch however.
<kc2bez> I have to run for a bit, I will hit you up in about an hour or so.
<lubot> <teward001> kc2bez: when you have the patch import errors up pastebin them so we can see the errors
<lubot> <teward001> it's probably something simple
<kc2bez> I'm sure. Here is the paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b9zG57x3CM/
<lubot> <teward001> just for kicks, try `quilt import -p1 /path/to/patch` and then see if it works
<lubot> <teward001> might be as simple as needing a tier of stripping added :P
<lubot> <teward001> i've had a few git patches that i've had to add using -p1 as a strip argument
<kc2bez> "Patch fix-launching-desktop-files.patch exists. Replace with -f"  should I force it?
<lubot> <teward001> quilt delete fix-launching-desktop-files.patch
<lubot> <teward001> then try and reimport the patch AFTER a `quilt push -a`
<kc2bez> so it actually imports I guess, it is the quilt push after the import that has the errors. Still the same. Must be the patch I created?
<lubot> <teward001> possibly.
<lubot> <teward001> same or different errors this time?
<lubot> <teward001> quilt import always imports quilt push is the test :P
<kc2bez> same errors
<kc2bez> I figured it out I think. I re-created the patch.
<guiverc> qa-testing - how to view prior test-comments I've written; recent anyway .. doco says to click "See removed and superseded builds too" but blind me can't find it :(
<guiverc> never mind - found it :)
<kc2bez> Is this a sufficient quilt header? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rJ6bZR42Rf/
<lubot> <teward001> is that 'author' yours or the original patch author?
<kc2bez> original
<lubot> <teward001> if it's not yours, you should use `Origin: upstream, <commitlink>` if I remember my DEP3 right
<lubot> <teward001> typically you'd use Origin if you snagged it from an upstream patch
<lubot> <teward001> unless wxl or @tsimonq2 are using nonstandard DEP3 stuff
<wxl> no we don't use non-standard
<wxl> you can delete lines 5-6
<lubot> <teward001> *shrugs, and goes back to compiling code*
<wxl> applied-upstream and origin are a bit interchangable or rather the difference is slight
<kc2bez> So other than 5-6 it is good?
<wxl> yeah
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-22
<kc2bez> Am I supposed to do a dch -r too?
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: your phab documentation is rough... like *real* rough.  Also it still doesn't like my SSH keys for cloning😐
<wxl> @teward001 then go fix them. also your keys are ridiculous and you know it
<lubot> <teward001> no you mean the nasty RSA keys
<lubot> <teward001> i have an ecdsa key that is up there too :P
<lubot> <teward001> *goes in with godmode to figure out what was going on*
<wxl> kc2bez: yep
<wxl> @teward001 if you can't figure it out i can show you where phab's bug tracker is but you're the only one that's had a problem with it
<wxl> guiverc: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/398/history
<guiverc> thanks wxl :)
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: actually it turns out the issue isn't actually with phab LOL
<lubot> <teward001> well not entirely
<wxl> pebkac i'm sure
<lubot> <teward001> no actually a server kex problem
<lubot> <teward001> *fixed with all of 30 seconds of effort*
<kc2bez> do I need to specify a path?  E: Unable to find a source package for libfm-qt
<kc2bez> from apt update apt build-dep ^
<wxl> libfm-qt5
<kc2bez> no joy
<teward> do you have the source package lines enabled on your computer?
<teward> if you don't have the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list uncommented it won't find source packages
<teward> (I ran into this yesterday resetting up my build env here)
<kc2bez> *looking*
<teward> apt-cache showsrc libfm-qt
<teward> if it doesn't show anything likely you don't have src packages enabled
<teward> wxl: parent src package for libfm-qt5 is libfm-qt
<teward> not sure build-dep would work if you put libfm-qt5 in there
<wxl> me either but i was guessing
<kc2bez> New issue:    builddeps:libfm-qt : Depends: qtbase5-private-dev but it is not going to be installed
<lubot> <teward001> and `sudo apt install qtbase5-private-dev` says what?
<wxl> oh sigh early development cycle bs i'm sure
<wxl> qt transition
<lubot> <teward001> ^ this most likely
<lubot> <teward001> Welcome to DEVELOPMENT 101
<lubot> <teward001> instant painfulness :P
<kc2bez> Gak! dep hell! qtbase5-private-dev : Depends: libinput-dev  Do I need to do an apt upgrade ?
<kc2bez> to disco
<wxl> you're not on disco
<wxl> that's a problem
<wxl> i'll add that in :(
<kc2bez> Sorry didn't know. :(
<kc2bez> What will I break?
<wxl> well it won't ever build right
<wxl> not to mention dependency issues
<wxl> you could upgrade to disco but it would probably be best just to make  aVM
<kc2bez> I get that now. I have a VM, should've done it there. PEBKAC
<wxl> no i should have had that in the tutorial
<kc2bez> For fear of messing up my main box, I am going to put my sources back and start over in my VM.
<wxl> good idea
<wxl> @HMollerCl this one looks like it would be up your alley https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-tweaks/+bug/1804552
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1804552 in Lubuntu-Tweaks "18.10: lxqt themes with dark backgrounds not properly displaying" [Undecided, New]
<kc2bez> wxl I started over. Here is my latest issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5qsr5ZBR8y/
<kc2bez> I think the reason I didn't get an error before was that my patch was empty.
<lubot> <fwapy> @tsimonq2 [OOH my favorite day!], How about Christmas?
<lubot> <fwapy> (Sticker, 338x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/oAyHb0OZ/file_4900.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fwapy [How about Christmas?], My favorite Ubuntu day (besides release day ofc)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [My favorite Ubuntu day (besides release day ofc)], both are lies.
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> *knows the truth*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [both are lies.], Oh? :P
<teward> your favorite Ubuntu day is when you get new powers you didn't have before.  *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/ZAEAq91y/file_4815.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Although I rarely have those days anymore. :P
<lubot> <fwapy> (Sticker, 338x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/YdamcBGm/file_4900.png
<wxl> kc2bez: why are you trying to use reportbug?
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> wth
<wxl> so this is weird because you didn't have this problem before
<wxl> you must have not followed the same procedure
<kc2bez> I think I made an empty patch before.
<wxl> it will leave .rej files explaining where the problem is
<wxl> sometimes patches don't apply cleanly
<kc2bez> nothing in it so no error
<wxl> send the content of the patch
<kc2bez> wait .rej file where is that?
<wxl> btw be patient with the process. this stuff can take a little fiddling to get used to sometimes. after you've cut your teeth and struggled with a couple they become easy.
<wxl> it's where the file it's trying to patch is at
<wxl> so if you were trying to patch README, then you'd have a README.rej
<kc2bez> I am ok, I just don't want to mess y'all up.
<kc2bez> standby let me look for that
<wxl> *WE* want you to learn. we have time to work this out, so no big deal
<kc2bez> hmm I didn't find the .rej file 
<kc2bez> You still want the paste of the patch?
<wxl> yeah
<kc2bez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t4vVrBkKBs/
<lubot> <aptghetto> I think you did the git diff in the wrong way. Change the hashes of the commits so that the new lines are added and not removed.
<lubot> Archie Socialny was added by: Archie Socialny
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Archie Socialny> Heey
<lubot> <aptghetto> Instead of `git diff aabbcc eeff11` do `git diff eeff11 aabbcc` and you should get pretty the same patch as the upstream commit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Archie Socialny mentioned in the Ubuntu Podcast channel that he has some questions about Russian support in Cala
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [Instead of `git diff aabbcc eeff11` do `git diff eeff11 aabbcc` and you should g …], Right :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think
<kc2bez> Yes, thanks @aptghetto. Better now.
<lubot> <Archie Socialny> Basically, the English word "about" is "o" in Russian. So at the first screen of the installer you have 2 buttons: "o" and "next" which made me think it was a radio button at first, so I clicked it and understood what it actually was. Microsoft solved this 30 years ago by translating "about" to "подробнее", which would literal
<lubot> ly mean "more info...", but it wouldn't apply to our particular case, because the word "about" appears in a lot of different translation strings, I assume, and the translation varies depending on the context. I will try to setup a VM later in the day to demonstrate this and a few other things...
<lubot> <Redious> welcome
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Archie Socialny [Basically, the English word "about" is "o" in Russian. So at the first screen of …], Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm off for the night, cya everyone!
<kc2bez> Should I have done a commit before arc diff?
<kc2bez> wxl you still around?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Should I have done a commit before arc diff?], I don't think so
<kc2bez> arc diff is telling me I have uncommitted changes, do I want to create a commit with these changes?
<kc2bez> yay or nay on that?
<lynorian> kc2bez: I know that feeling
<lynorian> kc2bez: run git status to see what it is
<lynorian> is it something like a temporary file from vim or something
<kc2bez> It gave me a list.
<kc2bez> Applying a patch to libfm
<kc2bez> Was just following the guide and wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.
<lynorian> I don't do packaging but arc wants all things commited before you apply arc diff
<lubot> <aptghetto> You should add/stage only files in debian/ and delete the rest. I am not sure, but I think you must create a commit and then arc diff it. Have a look at the tutorial
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 838x602) https://i.imgur.com/pVea3c3.jpg I think I followed it right.?
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/
<lubot> fatfreddie was added by: fatfreddie
<lubot> * fatfreddie followed the link from that ubuntu podcast chatterbox place
<lubot> <fatfreddie> Happy turkey day from NZ
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @fatfreddie [/me followed the link from that ubuntu podcast chatterbox place], Welcome!
<lubot> smkellat was added by: smkellat
<lubot> Pixtolero was added by: Pixtolero
<wxl[m]> Welcome @smkellat (! Didn't know you were a Lubuntu user!) and @pixtolero
<wxl> i've got more BogoMIPS :)
<wxl> oops ECAHN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Welcome @smkellat (! Didn't know you were a Lubuntu user!) and @pixtole …], They're coming from Ubuntu Podcast Chatter :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @TheWendyPower look at this. https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/572
<wxl> @kc2bez you figure it out?
<kc2bez> It is still sitting  there.
<kc2bez> not sure if you saw my screenshot or not
<wxl> oh missed it. please resend
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 838x602) https://i.imgur.com/DeGBtGm.jpg
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah somehting's not right there
<wxl> did you do the rm step?
<kc2bez> Yeah, I thought so
<kc2bez> should be in the screen 
<wxl> well, it didn't work XD
<wxl> or
<wxl> wait
<wxl> huh
 * wxl is confused
<wxl> i don't understand why the source is in debian
<wxl> again, the way that tutorial is written is very specific about locations
<wxl> rm all of debian/libfm-qt5 and do over
<kc2bez> do over starting where?
<wxl> the arc diff
<lubot> <smkellat> @tsimonq2 [They're coming from Ubuntu Podcast Chatter :)], That and I have family members to support that use Other Than Xubuntu...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @smkellat [That and I have family members to support that use Other Than Xubuntu...], Ah :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well welcome regardless
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 732x253) https://i.imgur.com/39guIAL.jpg wxl Better?
<wxl> YES
<wxl> that's EXACTLY what you want
<wxl> in general that is what you should expect to see with these sorts of things.. you'll be adding a patch, which means you'll be changing the series file... and you'll always have a changelog update
<wxl> good work!
<kc2bez> so yes here and what do I need in the message?
<wxl> something sensible for the commit message
<wxl> you can be more verbose with the diff explanation, perhaps referencing this task (just use T### and the remarkup will link it) and make sure to include tsimonq2 and i as reviewers
<kc2bez> It should be up. https://phab.lubuntu.me/D45
<wxl> just to save you typing next time you can just type T170 .. it will auto link it 
<kc2bez> Gotcha, thanks.
<wxl> and in this case it may have been good to say that this is part one of two .. the test plan could then say "see second fix for pcmanfm-qt" or something of the sort
<kc2bez> Understood. Sorry about that.
<wxl> not a problem at all
<wxl> you actually did pretty darn good for the first time on your own
<wxl> you should give yourself several pats on the back
<kc2bez> I had a lot of help from my friends.
<wxl> replied
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> replied], That's a meh nitpick
<wxl> totally
<wxl> but since he did so good his first time, he'll now do perfect from here on out XD
<kc2bez> Fair, but I want to do it right. Where do I need to go to fix that?
<wxl> so you still have your repo?
<kc2bez> I haven't wiped it yet.
<wxl> so get back in there, and in the folder containing debian, type `dch -r` and change "UNRELEASED" to "DINGO"
<wxl> NO
<wxl> "dingo"
<wxl> :)
<wxl> then `arc diff`
<kc2bez> disco?
<wxl> yeah jeez
<wxl> i keep struggling with this codename
<kc2bez> I had disco in there
<wxl> well that's not what showed in arc diff
<wxl> cat debian/changelog and be sure
<kc2bez> Weird, I don't know what went wrong.
<wxl> i've seen before that when dch passes control to vim, all the changes it makes aren't considered changes by vim and so sometimes it will just quit without saving those changes.
<kc2bez> Where do I go from here?
<wxl> is it fixed in the actual file now?
<kc2bez> I manually edited it, yes.
<wxl> then just arc diff
<wxl> congrats!
<wxl> now work on the other part :)
<kc2bez> Thanks, I will give it a go.
<wxl> is the bot dead?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL621be3a5ce2c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL621be3a5ce2c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdae463dd5d12: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdae463dd5d12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa18f2216a46e: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa18f2216a46e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Testing] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd72d8406cd2b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd72d8406cd2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06f16805833d: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06f16805833d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd7d2768aa688: Add apply and cancel buttons to window effects] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd7d2768aa688
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae0625bf99c3: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae0625bf99c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9a7b20e1ae1: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9a7b20e1ae1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL586370ff3e36: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL586370ff3e36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0b518e8cf68: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0b518e8cf68
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Better
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbbe0eb3c9958: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbbe0eb3c9958
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60818271f9b6: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60818271f9b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26bd2da310b2: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26bd2da310b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9ff079312b2: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9ff079312b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae61700a7983: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae61700a7983
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ff51193bd25: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ff51193bd25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL299c8bfe17eb: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL299c8bfe17eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9f804ff37d9: Fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9f804ff37d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Testing] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d540906ba55: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d540906ba55
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7e6d1a8d0d29: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7e6d1a8d0d29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd3b877c015f: Add paste and undo to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd3b877c015f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf432d43d4715: Add how to delete a note] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf432d43d4715
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7a93f957329: Add adding annotation to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7a93f957329
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ac646ab1807: Add how to view your annotations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ac646ab1807
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7e205471e837: Add note about discover is only for GUI packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7e205471e837
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05a5db34283c: Add qpdfview removing annotations] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05a5db34283c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL728f7ba23420: Add more on shadows] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL728f7ba23420
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb67517ff3093: Start move and resize tab for obconf-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb67517ff3093
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeea2750e1773: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeea2750e1773
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3854224b9fd5: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3854224b9fd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a321ab2256b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a321ab2256b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc8a003e75ed2: Fix :menuselection: for locale] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc8a003e75ed2
<wxl> oh boy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL677006814b17: Add titlebar actions to obconf-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL677006814b17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7b8a836fb04: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7b8a836fb04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9e33b4d5d6a8: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9e33b4d5d6a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c0fa3713d25: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c0fa3713d25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL076fab6ce533: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL076fab6ce533
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14282665e5ac: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14282665e5ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL355d3d8da5bd: Fix zoom out menuselection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL355d3d8da5bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T173: Let's find out how good we can make Lubuntu. All Ideas Welcome!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T173#3448
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa46dc1fbad2a: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa46dc1fbad2a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49fec1601d88: Even more shadow work] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49fec1601d88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f95112e020c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f95112e020c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06427be8f11b: /s/:menuselect:/:menuselection:/] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06427be8f11b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cc5947ece11: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cc5947ece11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d55be2ecd9b: Fix arrow for Kcalc menuselection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d55be2ecd9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe03644c9be0c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe03644c9be0c
<lynorian> welcome back lugito
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37b0435614de: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37b0435614de
<wxl> @teward001 we got some lightweight nagios sort of thing we could use to keep tract of whether or not the bot has pooped out?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL893a7cde20b8: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL893a7cde20b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24af8382c646: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24af8382c646
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL04ce35b6f61f: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL04ce35b6f61f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4adc52c8fef8: Fix arrow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4adc52c8fef8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6dd7c7ce61e0: Add go first/last image in lximage-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6dd7c7ce61e0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3ebc84ebffe: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3ebc84ebffe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7848dc74f63a: Add shadow offset] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7848dc74f63a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e2910c3c7ab: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e2910c3c7ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6635ba46ac81: add copying and pasting of images to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6635ba46ac81
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8b574a99806: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8b574a99806
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4397efd15c2: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4397efd15c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d31a82ef0ca: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d31a82ef0ca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf29611e551c2: Add how to flip images] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf29611e551c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Test the Openbox SRU] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#3455
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T173: Let's find out how good we can make Lubuntu. All Ideas Welcome!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T173#3443
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e1206687fc2: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e1206687fc2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0f9752c41d0: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0f9752c41d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe96a16293244: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe96a16293244
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ab6f3f54ebb: Add undo to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ab6f3f54ebb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL97a6fc2a18a9: Add change password to users and groups] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL97a6fc2a18a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL796fbe25ce83: Translated using Weblate (Ukrainian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL796fbe25ce83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcc5d9dc035bf: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcc5d9dc035bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae2805d61ff9: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae2805d61ff9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f3092fbf8aa: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f3092fbf8aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe8ed8c1df02f: Add LXQt theme to Appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe8ed8c1df02f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d7655c2b38e: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d7655c2b38e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T173: Let's find out how good we can make Lubuntu. All Ideas Welcome!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T173#3450
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Packaging Tutorial] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) : 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f0297263acd: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f0297263acd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL391272ac094c: Start chapter of keyboard menu navigation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL391272ac094c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL536551ed6d00: Add file associations reset button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL536551ed6d00
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL516ac9e62de0: add submenus] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL516ac9e62de0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf74126688a25: Translated using Weblate (German)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf74126688a25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47fb1ca602c6: Translated using Weblate (Ukrainian)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47fb1ca602c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58272645c5ae: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58272645c5ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0245eaef1566: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0245eaef1566
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60bea50acfea: Translated using Weblate (German)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60bea50acfea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL193072e8751e: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL193072e8751e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8883710a133c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8883710a133c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ef9ad98722c: Add window effects screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ef9ad98722c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03f3d0b4d21e: Add moving windows to different desktops past the edge of the screen] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03f3d0b4d21e
<lubot> <teward001> lightweight? probably not
<lubot> <teward001> but I could write a script
<lubot> <teward001> it would operate like SmokeDetector on SE does
<lubot> <teward001> but I will think a while Turkey time
<kc2bez> Bugger. This one doesn't want to go wxl  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M9dR2m6dhQ/
<wxl> look for the rejects file kc2bez 
<kc2bez> I don't know where I am going wron, I can't find that. 
<wxl> it should be in pcmanfm
<wxl> it is most likely settings.cpp.rej
<lubot> <teward001> wxl send me details about what we need to track on the bot I will see what I can come up with tomorrow
<wxl> @tsimonq2: how might we tell the bot is dead?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: how might we tell the bot is dead?], Ask docEbrown
<kc2bez> wxl https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6HQcw69xhz/
<wxl> i have never seen a situation where it doesn't leave the .rej file SOMEWHERE
<wxl> try something like `find . -type f -iname *.rej`
<wxl> it's also possible it actually left it in settings.cpp, so you might want to see if there are comments in there
<wxl> if you don't find the reject file, pastebin that up
<kc2bez> I have tried find and locate, no go. You want the whole settings.cpp file?
<hmollercl> here it works?
<lubot> <socialarchie> guys, do you know where bugs regarding panel widgets should be filed?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @hmollercl [<hmollercl> here it works?], Let me rephrase, find and locate work but they don't show a reject file.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Let me rephrase, find and locate work but they don't show a reject file.], sorry, I was test8ing some things on irc
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ah, gotcha.
<hmollercl> lynorian you might want to hide your name in the quassel screenshot
<hmollercl> also in the URL Quasel is only with one "s"
<hmollercl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.1/2.1.3/Quasel_IRC.html
<lynorian> hmollercl: it is listed in the authors
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @socialarchie [guys, do you know where bugs regarding panel widgets should be filed?], lxqt-panel
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<lynorian> hmollercl: thanks for spotting that typo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> hmollercl: it is listed in the authors], jajaja, some privacy paranoid I tend to have.
<lubot> <socialarchie> @tsimonq2 [lxqt-panel], I actually tracked it down to the World Clock widget, but thanks for the link
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @socialarchie [I actually tracked it down to the World Clock widget, but thanks for the link], Right, it's the same package. :)
<docEbrown> happy thanksgiving peeps!
<xdruppi> what's thanksgiving
<lubot> <acheronuk> excuse to have another big christmas dinner and holiday, without admitting to that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [excuse to have another big christmas dinner and holiday, without admitting to th …], This
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But also celebrating our Pilgrims escaping the (then corrupt) King of England
<lubot> <acheronuk> Turkey overdose rounds 1
<xdruppi> why would anybody want another christmas day?
<xdruppi> ok this is off-topic i'll stop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [But also celebrating our Pilgrims escaping the (then corrupt) King of England], ^
<lubot> <acheronuk> @xdruppi [<xdruppi> why would anybody want another christmas day?], over-eating and arguing with family is fun for americans
<lubot> * acheronuk hides
<lubot> <socialarchie> this is amazing! While writing the bug report, I've actually managed to find a workaround that also points (at least seems so) to the root cause of the problem
<lubot> <acheronuk> @xdruppi [<xdruppi> ok this is off-topic i'll stop], ditto. appologies 😊
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-23
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @socialarchie [this is amazing! While writing the bug report, I've actually managed to find a w …], Sweet!
<wxl> @kc2bez did i miss your pastebin?
<kc2bez> no Just got back from dinner. Did you want the whole settings.cpp file?
<wxl> please
<kc2bez> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftyhpWB7Wx/
<wxl> weird
<wxl> nothing there
<wxl> i'm going to have to try reproducing this myself
<kc2bez> Sorry, I am sure it is something I did.
<wxl> maybe. bear with me though.. i have been lazy and haven't set up my disco container
<wxl> ok @kc2bez this is a two fold problem: quilt being a jerk and the code not actually matching correctly.
<wxl> @kc2bez let me teach you how to fix the first one, at least generally: import the patch, edit it and remove the second hunk of the patch, push again; if it fails, quilt delete it and try again, this time editing out additional lines and changing the numbers at the top to match
<wxl> @kc2bez i ended up keeping only the folderconfig, terminal, and QStandardPath lines and the numbers were -29,2 +29,3 -- that means that the lines represent (before the patch) line 29 and two others and (after the patch) line 29 and three others. i'll let you do the math to figure that out
<wxl> @kc2bez the second part is interesting. look at the patch and you'll see that settings.cpp has an extra line the patch doesn't expect (693) and the line numbers don't match up at all because of the splitView setting in line 306
<wxl> @kc2bez so you can look at the history of the settings.cpp file since the last release and you'll see there are a small handful of changes, none of which particular affect anything affecting us...... except for one https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/commit/c36dbefe8580d46785dcd392956b22ac29f96613#diff-eec8b71fb3feecaa3f1bbc82a22b94a4
<wxl> @kc2bez this seems to be nothing more than a removal of APIs.. therefore my guess is that we can get rid of that line and not be affected, really. it will take removing the line and applying the patch (perhaps manually, since otherwise you'll have to be editing numbers and such).. building it and seeing what happens
<lubot> <fatfreddie> @tsimonq2 [Welcome!], Thank you @tsimonq2 , I'll probably lurk here for a while. Unlikely to have much to contribute but I'm interested to watch what goes on behind the scenes. ... Hope turkey day was great for you all.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Tbh this was probably the most stressful thanksgiving since me and my mother had to do a lot of the cooking and we butt heads way too easily. We said sorry later so I guess it was ok. I'm just gonna order food when it comes to Christmas time lol
<lubot> amrlxxx was added by: amrlxxx
<lubot> <amrlxxx> hello
<lubot> <amrlxxx> what is the sulution to this?
<lubot> <amrlxxx> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/jOr7ZDv.jpg
<lubot> <amrlxxx> it's error
<lubot> <amrlxxx> Установка завершилась неудачей – installation failed
<lubot> <socialarchie> Did you install from DVD? Maybe the image is corrupt?
<lubot> <teward001> @amrl did you verify the ISO hash sums before using it?
<wxl> that would be the most likely solution but really the other channel is for support. this is for development
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that too
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @socialarchie [Did you install from DVD? Maybe the image is corrupt?], From HDD. Without a flash drive, etc.
<lubot> <amrlxxx> I use EasyBCD
<wxl> use the support channel for support please
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @teward001 [@amrl did you verify the ISO hash sums before using it?], no, but i download from offical site
<lubot> <amrlxxx> 32bit
<wxl> @amrlxxx wrong channel
<lubot> <amrlxxx> @wxl [<wxl> @amrlxxx wrong channel], and how do i fix this?)0
<wxl> @amrlxxx isn't the support channel in the topic? 
<lubot> <amrlxxx> I only install linux a second time and I am not good at everything.
<lubot> <amrlxxx> buuut
<wxl> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-24
<kc2bez> wxl Sorry I've been AFK for much of the day. I got your messages, I understand the premise. I'm clear on the first hunk but I am fuzzy  on how to implement the second.
<wxl> @kc2bez: basically, manually apply it.
<wxl> @kc2bez: it might be good to first get the libfm-qt fix in.. and then when you build pcmanfm-qt it will build against that... and then you can actually run it and see if it works
<kc2bez> OK. so remove the second hunk, build it, then test.
<wxl> well, you want to apply the second hunk, but you won't be able to via quilt
<wxl> at least not without doing some heavy tweaking of the patch
<kc2bez> I think I get it. Instead of quilt changing the code, edit the lines manully in settings.cpp
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> you'll want to try to remove the one line that is missing from the patch.
<kc2bez> In the other commit.
<wxl> well, it's missing in the current master.. it's there in our release
<kc2bez> I think I get it. I will let you know how I make out.
<wxl> ok
<kc2bez> wxl it didn't build https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5bV8CbMX4x/
<wxl> kc2bez: oh you need quilt to do it
<wxl> i know this is confusing
<wxl> see the tutorial at the top where you use quilt edit
<kc2bez> Lightbulb moment. I might start over, I've got this kinda pooched at the moment.
<lubot> fokkerwolfer was added by: fokkerwolfer
<mpmc> nm-tray really needs a show password option when entering wifi password.
<lynorian> I found a typo in a file name in the manual and have added more screenshot
<tsimonq2> Sweet!
<tsimonq2> I just kicked Lugito for you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a85802b0cec: Add screenshot for keyboard settings tabs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a85802b0cec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0d610b0d02c: Add note what is currently selected menu item] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0d610b0d02c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf6f07f1100c: Add right click to desktop to current desktop and move] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf6f07f1100c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75235783fb7d: Add obconf-font screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75235783fb7d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL513b091b26ac: Add how to open picture in lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL513b091b26ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL15d44bc55fc7: Merge branch 'master' into typo] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL15d44bc55fc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae1a006911a4: inline screenshot and add one for playback] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae1a006911a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03f1a63b0988: add input tab screenshot for pavucontrol] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03f1a63b0988
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa78e179623cb: Move right click taskbar to its own paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa78e179623cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67ec17082ece: fix another file name typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67ec17082ece
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc08d40cf66d9: Add right click resotre] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc08d40cf66d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba12d96b7d1d: Add icon theme screenshot for appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba12d96b7d1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a290309345a: finish right click menu for lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a290309345a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc50d928f8f1b: Add more right clicking actions to lxqt-panel taskbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc50d928f8f1b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL94eb427a56da: Add obconf-titlebar screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL94eb427a56da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa589a6c45f93: Update spec.rst and compiled version spec.pdf] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa589a6c45f93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbfb6c5819c96: Add removeable media widget] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbfb6c5819c96
<lubot> <acheronuk> ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca5bb7614102: Add appearance-font screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca5bb7614102
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e26a12cee0b: Add  right click resize and maximize to lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e26a12cee0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALea12c2db7cc5: Add menu navigation and activation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALea12c2db7cc5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf3181b2f19ef: Add sorting to libreoffice calc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf3181b2f19ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL915dabf4a0c7: fix file name typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL915dabf4a0c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8106965af064: Add panel widgets config screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8106965af064
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL88614d00ebad: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL88614d00ebad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc166c006999b: Fix underline warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc166c006999b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3388a553b1f2: Add screenshot of right click and move up multiple tasks screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3388a553b1f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6fdebc9d1c29: Fix typos in source] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6fdebc9d1c29
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf910caba163f: Merge branch 'master' into typo] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf910caba163f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc68ee2136b14: Merge remote-tracking branch 'apt-ghetto/typo'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc68ee2136b14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0879cb0afa6: Inline obconf screenshots and add mv-resize shot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0879cb0afa6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL658d81aa5e55: Add saving package list to muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL658d81aa5e55
<kc2bez> wxl Still having issues getting this to quilt cleanly.
<lubot> <teward001> oops
<lubot> <teward001> ignore, i accidentally clicked a message above 😐
<lubot> <teward001> *shoots Telegram*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL58f2874848e5: Add how to sort process by memory] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL58f2874848e5
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49a9c9774619: Add pulseaudio volume can raise over 100 percent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49a9c9774619
<lubot> <amrlxxx> when I create a new panel and put a quick launch on it, after restarting the computer, the icons disappear from this panel
<lubot> <amrlxxx> and in general from this panel programs do not open
<lubot> <amrlxxx> *second panel
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfdf5543913fe: Add Quick extract to ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfdf5543913fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL62665e1cc691: Add tunable amount of compression to ARK] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL62665e1cc691
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd47864112c06: Add extract here to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd47864112c06
<lubot> <q5sys> does LU18.10 have the spectre/meltdown patches? (I assume yes)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys [does LU18.10 have the spectre/meltdown patches? (I assume yes)], Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We got ours a looooong time ago
<lubot> <q5sys> what version do I have to go back to... to not have it?
<lubot> <teward001> all versions of Ubuntu have been patched
<lubot> <teward001> all Lubuntu, all Ubuntu, all Kubuntu, all Xubuntu, etc.
<lynorian> well supported versions
<lubot> <teward001> true
<lubot> <teward001> but if you go unsupported you lose all our help
<lubot> <teward001> and get a smackdown from me because theres' no security patches for the old software. (and I"m an IT SEcurity professional)
<lubot> <teward001> @q5sys ^
<lubot> <teward001> lynorian: I'm assuming of course that q5sys *wants* to have some level of support :P
<lubot> <q5sys> I was a Sec consultant for a while.  These machines are offline and airgapped.
<lubot> <teward001> *digs through Sec Team details on the patches*
<lubot> <q5sys> im perfectly fine with not dumping my problems on you. ;)  I used to be a slackware dev, and Im a current FreeBSD dev.
<lubot> <q5sys> but sadly FreeBSD isn't supported on one of my boxes due to some odd NUMA stuff... so Im giving LU a try to make @tsimonq2 happy. ;)
<lubot> <teward001> yeah well Simon would probably rather you be using updated software lol
<lubot> <q5sys> I shoudl be able to disable it with a kernel command at grub
<lubot> <teward001> if i'm reading this right, you'd need a version of *buntu that stopped receiving any updates - kernel or otherwise - before 2018 Jan 09
<lubot> <q5sys> @teward001 [yeah well Simon would probably rather you be using updated software lol], nah... Simon would probably like me to crash and burn.
<lubot> <teward001> since that's the earliest there were kernel patches available
<lubot> <teward001> @q5sys well to be frank *I* want everyone to crash and burn right now, but i'm drunk so blah
<lubot> <teward001> you could try 16.10 or 17.04 but 16.10 would definitely *not* have the patches is my guess
<lubot> <teward001> good luck actually finding the ISOs still or getting it to work :P
<lubot> <q5sys> nah itll be eaiser to just disable it or recompile my own kernel than to try to find an older ISO
<lubot> <teward001> probably.  i don't have the documentation for it though
<lubot> <teward001> *yawns* I need coffee or something... or maybe sleep...
<lubot> <q5sys> @teward001 [probably.  i don't have the documentation for it though], thats fine, I can RTFM for it. :)
<lubot> <teward001> you might want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/SpectreAndMeltdown/MitigationControls
<lubot> <teward001> it looks like there might be disable options there
<lubot> <teward001> I will however reiterate this:
<lubot> <teward001> IMPORTANT: Vulnerability mitigations should only be disabled in carefully controlled environments where all of the code being executed is known and trusted. Disabling any of these mitigations in situations where untrusted code can be executed is not recommended.
<lubot> <teward001> from the same page
<lubot> <teward001> @q5sys ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3456
<docEbrown> Hey team, I'm trying to configure arcanist and it is asking for an appcode for https://phab.lubuntu.me/conduit/login/, does anyone know which code is being asked for?
<apt-ghetto> you try to `arc set-config phabricator.uri "https://phab.lubuntu.me/"` and `arc install-certificate`?
<docEbrown> @apt-getto thx!
<lubot> <pwnx3#> Is lubuntu 18.04 stable? ... lubuntu boot failed after the latest update.
<apt-ghetto> yes, lubuntu 18.04 is stable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> According to the Debian archive, I am now a Debian Developer!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Weeeee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: Document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80#3457
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [According to the Debian archive, I am now a Debian Developer!], Congratulations!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe8f3b0588c5d: Add extract here to pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe8f3b0588c5d
<xdruppi> tsimonq2: what does that mean?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54386886b4ce: Add customizing section to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54386886b4ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3f67417830f: Add defaults to defaults on current tab OK or Cancel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3f67417830f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL517d49c33cc5: Add multiple pages view of qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL517d49c33cc5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71de3330fad3: Add prefetch and texture cache size for qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71de3330fad3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7fff9783f477: Add minimal scrolling option] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7fff9783f477
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02f4ad0c483a: Add how to select cells to libreoffice calc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02f4ad0c483a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb14a80c60390: Add redo to libreoffice calc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb14a80c60390
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a80dbf60720: Add common menu in libreoffice for switching between menus] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a80dbf60720
<wxl> @kc2bez: any luck yet?
<kc2bez> Negative.
<kc2bez> I can't get the first hunk to quilt without fuzz.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcc1e733dc965: Fix bullets on live session] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcc1e733dc965
<wxl> kc2bez: you can just do it all by hand, i.e. via `quilt edit`
<kc2bez> I did edit my patch with quilt edit but it doesn't seem to want to go.
<wxl> quilt edit is for editing files, actually
<wxl> not the patch itself
<wxl> so you make a new patch with `quilt new PATCHNAME` and then you edit with `quilt edit FILE`
<wxl> that basically takes the changes you make in the second step and adds them to the patch created in the first step
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did you see livefs builds failed today? seems like it might be because of infrastructure issues?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T80: Document building and publishing the Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T80#3459
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-18
<wxl> 3
<wxl> oh boy https://caolanm.blogspot.com/2019/10/native-gtk-dialogs-in-libreoffice.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wow!
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-19
<lubot> <lynorian> will this be in 20.04?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f9ac2effb59: Remove double space after .] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f9ac2effb59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbf6da11fe03: Update wording for Uattended notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbf6da11fe03
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL87b04c08621e: Reword icon description for Desktop notifications] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL87b04c08621e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18e90605e861: Fix pluralization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18e90605e861
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68e3d35dba83: Add Reset button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68e3d35dba83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4e0e1f31585: Add missing article] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4e0e1f31585
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc99676109c31: Fix missing commas] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc99676109c31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa8d94aaa6d0: Add which slider again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa8d94aaa6d0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ea3ff81dd33: Add missing article again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ea3ff81dd33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84a38d525b36: Add close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84a38d525b36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf1c75970b48e: Fix wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf1c75970b48e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9d38413a2e28: Fix pluralization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9d38413a2e28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL444bb3d77d77: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL444bb3d77d77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT01e35799fc3e: added ITP bug] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT01e35799fc3e
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl don't forget to target to unstable too :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> At the end of the day if I wanted to be picky I'd make everyone keep UNRELEASED in there and only have the uploader put the release in there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you work in Debian or elsewhere in Ubuntu with a VCS, that's the standard.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have uploaded to master. What else shoudl I do?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I have uploaded to master. What else shoudl I do?], The codename in the changelog
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It should be unstable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> instead of focal?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [At the end of the day if I wanted to be picky I'd make everyone keep UNRELEASED …], ^ :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> UNRELEASED or UNSTABLE?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> UNRELEASED if you don't know a codename or it's not ready to upload
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTb386bd9eee7e: changed hangelog to unstable] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTb386bd9eee7e
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll review again and maybe upload later
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't pull the manpage and .desktop from upstream yet. Should I? OR shoudlk I wait to do it for the next upstream release?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I haven't pull the manpage and .desktop from upstream yet. Should I? OR shoudlk …], Wait for the next upstream release if the files are identical to what you have in the packaging
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Essentially it becomes a no-op then
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If they're different, update what you have in the packaging to reflect upstream
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL03b4066e40bb: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL03b4066e40bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALff5eb7d438ef: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALff5eb7d438ef
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Wait for the next upstream release if the files are identical to what you have i …], they are identical, I forked, add, push, pull requested them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [they are identical, I forked, add, push, pull requested them], Cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then don't worry about it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw, I'm trying to find out if I could solve the wallpaper issue in pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> multi-monitor wallpaper
<lubot> <lynorian> oh yeah that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice! Do let me know what you find out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm learning c++ to get code
<lubot> <HMollerCl> basically, there is lxqt-monitor-config.conf which has the displays info, so we could get it from there (sort of)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see where you're coming from here
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> How yall lubuntu devs doing
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Any help
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf52c7f84e804: Remove uneeded space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf52c7f84e804
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-20
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ItzSwirlz [Any help needed], There is a lot to be done, what are your interests?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I can’t help softwar
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> But if I need to add a few extra lines, remove a few
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Make decisions
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Remove white spaces
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Critique things
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I can do that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [How yall lubuntu devs doing], Hii @ItzSwirlz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [I can do that], nope. You fix unity only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I don’t do anything with unity
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was kidding.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just saw you are common there and here. so..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh no you are not.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I messed up,
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [multi-monitor wallpaper], I can help there.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf50ec7d57d20: Fix capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf50ec7d57d20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL221b3ded5abb: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL221b3ded5abb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8adfb75d1932: Fix Fragement in summary of title] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8adfb75d1932
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86cceccf4815: Fix Capitilization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86cceccf4815
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [I can help there.], thanks!! If I have some issues I will let you know, also I would ask you for testing since you don't use openbox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If you could look at the nm-tray things it would be nice.
<lubot> bomblaster was added by: bomblaster
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa637717594b9: Improve wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa637717594b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5d0aea361764: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5d0aea361764
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe7396b8d8c91: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe7396b8d8c91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb15ee169f08a: Add how to quit Startup Disk Creator] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb15ee169f08a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c7e8b4994fd: Fix typo for drop down menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c7e8b4994fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMETAa9c04652e673: Added xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaaver-gl-extra and their dependencies to meta.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMETAa9c04652e673
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So now an iso from this one and earlier xscreensaver changes in seed will be up by tomorrow?
<wxl> should be
<wxl> i could kick it now
<wxl> err
<wxl> well, i could kick it now and you could add proposed
<The_LoudSpeaker> proposed?
<wxl> or rather you could use what's there now and use proposed
<The_LoudSpeaker> english ploxx?
<wxl> let's see if this works
<wxl> !info lubuntu-meta focal
<ubot93> Package lubuntu-meta does not exist in focal
<wxl> argh
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<wxl> !info src:lubuntu-meta focal-proposed
<ubot93> Package lubuntu-meta does not exist in focal-proposed
<wxl> grrr
<wxl> !info src:lubuntu-meta focal
<ubot93> lubuntu-meta (20.04.1, focal): Packages lubuntu-desktop. Maintained by Lubuntu Developers @ https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/
<wxl> ok well at least that's right
<The_LoudSpeaker> so..?
<wxl> just here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu%2Dmeta
<wxl> you can see .2 is in proposed, so you have to enable tthe proposed repository to get it
<wxl> !proposed
<ubot93> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I already have those changes in my installation. don't want it in via an update.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Need it to be already there in a new live
<wxl> that's what i'm saying
<wxl> boot live, enable proposed, install lubuntu-meta, done
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. But will those meta changes be there if I install after that?
<wxl> well, no, but you could follow the same procedure with the install
<wxl> or you could just wait until the package migrates to release
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup that one
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will wait.
<The_LoudSpeaker> meanhile fill a partner of D60
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh I forgot. I can't untill D60 gets accepted and updates rSEED
<The_LoudSpeaker> so you know @kc2bez @wxl @tsimonq2 what I am implying here. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<wxl> btw
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup?
<wxl> P: lubuntu-meta source: file-contains-trailing-whitespace debian/changelog (line 1499)
<wxl> P: lubuntu-meta source: package-uses-old-debhelper-compat-version 11
<wxl> P: lubuntu-meta source: rules-requires-root-missing
<wxl> I: lubuntu-meta source: out-of-date-standards-version 4.1.5 (released 2018-07-04) (current is 
<wxl> 4.4.1)
<The_LoudSpeaker> hehhe
<wxl> there's a couple more of those tailing whitespace issues
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had warned you.
<wxl> they're obviously not your fault, but who cares
<The_LoudSpeaker> scroll up and dig the logs if you need proof. XD
<wxl> next time we update meta, we should fix those
<The_LoudSpeaker> no
<The_LoudSpeaker> needs to be done now
<The_LoudSpeaker> I want xscreensaver changes and theme changes separate
<wxl> https://lintian.debian.org/
<wxl> P = pedantic, I = info (i.e. no big deal; we can fix it next time)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. As you say sensei
<wxl> if we had E or W tags i would have stopped you in your tracks
<The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> You won'thave them I am using a container now
<wxl> so i'm just saying this out loud so everyone can hear it :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am building them in a container. then testing in a vm. Should be fine. 
<wxl> good job!
<The_LoudSpeaker> But for theme I really need a clean live image
<The_LoudSpeaker> Won't test in a vm
<The_LoudSpeaker> grub theme i.e
<wxl> get started filling out the sru template in a document somewhere so you have it at the ready
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay.
<wxl> and start working on your developer application while you're at it
<wxl> love you bye :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have exams coming up. application after that. pakka
<The_LoudSpeaker> bye. :)
<wxl> oh come on you can start working on it :) i made time for you! :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> hahahahhahhah
<The_LoudSpeaker> I shouldn't have said I am free
 * wxl wags his finger and harumphs and other boomer things
<The_LoudSpeaker> getting to it now. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Btw come for scale 18x. I might come
<wxl> ok!
<wxl> i really would love to hang out with lynorian so i'm already convinced.. that just makes it even more exciting
 * wxl[m] uploaded an image: IMG_20191120_150702_349.jpg (196KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/disroot.org/RbCVASqRRiLySiVinutEiuaQ >
<The_LoudSpeaker> boomer!
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ This is a looong page to read.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl[m]: uploaded an image: IMG_20191120_150702_349.jpg (196KB) < https://matrix …], That can must be family size. You can probably get a couple of meals out of that.
<wxl> @kc2bez costco, dude.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl[m]: uploaded an image: IMG_20191120_150702_349.jpg (196KB) < https://matrix …], also, wxl you don't use facebook but use instagram?
<The_LoudSpeaker> *Mark's ears perk up on listening the name*
<wxl> i *kind* of use instagram. mainly for skate videos and obscure bike stuff. 
<wxl> i *NEVER* post content.
<The_LoudSpeaker> That's not a surprise.
<The_LoudSpeaker> should we sru the theme for bionic?
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Other_safe_cases
<The_LoudSpeaker> lite. focal is just 6 months away.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T133
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] lubuntu-grub-theme into eoan.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T133
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-21
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I now from which package is a command? I have kscreen-doctor in this computer and I'm wondering how I get it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (and I don't have kscreen installed)
<wxl> you could `apt-file search`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl, someone told me that in i3 the desktop is like another window
<wxl> meaning?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> unlike bspwm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which handles the desktop in the background as a whole
<wxl> so you can alt-tab through windows and one of them is the desktop itself?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just saw the piictures
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=bspwm&t=ffab&atb=v191-1&iax=images&iai=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.linux.org.ru%2Fimages%2F16879%2Foriginal.png&ia=images
<wxl> yeah, tiling window managers are beautiful
<wxl> my setup is a little less pretty since i don't define the space around the windows but i don't care that much
<wxl> i tend to be a bit of a pragmatist
<wxl> (also it maximizes available screen space which is important on a laptop, albeit a 17" one)
<kc2bez> I have i3 on my 32bit dinosaur. It handles workspaces a little differently than other tilers but the concept is the same as far as windows.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez D60 not only adds a new icon but also removes post and pre installation scripts which would otherwise fail building of rSEED. The icon will make sure that the hummingbird logo appears even when the option in grub is labelled as "ubuntu" (it currently is)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/applications/theloudspeaker/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Endorsements / comments ploxx
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just remembered, Zorin os lite released recently right? Not a serious competition but a good one when we consider Windows 7 support ends this January.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2fa3ded6f85c: Spellcheck kde partition manager] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2fa3ded6f85c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8933c15866dd: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8933c15866dd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a639d6caf36: Remove unnesecary whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a639d6caf36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL621a926facc3: Update Chapter 2 blurb] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL621a926facc3
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm trying to compile pcmanfm-qt and get this error, any idea? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8njgVs69Bh/
<wxl> not sure, but i do see that the error is pretty early in the process and starts with a call to libfm-qt, which, as you know, is tightly coupled to pcmanfm-qt. if libfm-qt version doesn't match pcmanfm-qt version, you might run into trouble. try compiling libfm-qt first?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Maybe this helps: To workaround this issue you can edit CMakeLists.txt and remove the -DQT_NO_CAST_FROM_ASCII and -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII defines.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [Maybe this helps: To workaround this issue you can edit CMakeLists.txt and remov …], couldn't find those in CMakeLists.txt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> not sure, but i do see that the error is pretty early in the process and s …], I think it's easier to try a stable release of pcmanfm-qt instead of git then.
<wxl> @HMollerCl fwiw i've done it before and it's not too painful :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> Should be in pcmanfm/CMakeLists.txt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [Should be in pcmanfm/CMakeLists.txt], didn't see it https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/blob/master/CMakeLists.txt
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/blob/master/pcmanfm/CMakeLists.txt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/20.04.2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ here it says uploaded to focal
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> does that mean changes are in latest iso?
<wxl> track down the manifest file and `wget -q -O - $manifest | grep lubuntu-`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I did that. I don't see lubuntu-meta there
<wxl> !info src:lubuntu-meta
<ubot93> lubuntu-meta (20.04.2, focal): Packages lubuntu-desktop. Maintained by Lubuntu Developers @ https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-meta/
<wxl> note that the lubuntu-meta SOURCE produces a lubuntu-desktop PACKAGE
<wxl> this is why i said lubuntu- and not lubuntu-meta. in reality, you probably need to grep for lubuntu-desktop
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> note that the lubuntu-meta SOURCE produces a lubuntu-desktop PACKAGE], I have lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> well maybe the manifest only shows source packages
<wxl> to be fair i don't remember
<wxl> again, why i used lubuntu- :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah on using lubuntu- I see artwork, desktop,default settings and update notifier
<wxl> desktop = meta
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so it's there in latest iso.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same version no
<wxl> still .1?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> thought we had those whitespace problems na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> still .1?], nope. .2 is there
<wxl> oh
<wxl> so there you go
<wxl> have at it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> running zsync now
<wxl> the whitespace issues are minor packaging issues which will not in any way affect functionality
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I thought it would stop from building
<wxl> s/whitespace/lintian/ (which included whitespace issues)
<wxl> nooooo
<wxl> again if you look at lintian, there are different types of tags. error and warning tags are bad. pedantic and info tags (what we had) are not good, but won't really cause any major paint
<wxl> s/\(pain\)t/\1/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> gotcha
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker crazy idea re: your app: make lubuntu-desktop-tiling with i3 or awesome plus lubuntu-default-settings-tiling or if you're really cool figure out how to make wayland+sway work :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker crazy idea re: your app: make lubuntu-desktop-tiling with …], I haven't really tried awesome or i3. But noted. Will add to todo list. And wayland, bhaiya thats too much for me.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks
<wxl> i'd be incliend to suggest i3 over awesome despite the fact i use the latter since i think it would be easier to make i3 pretty.
<wxl> also a lua-based config file might not be totally lovable to your average user :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> More importantly, we need a proper theme changer/ tweaker like kvantum. Can't we ship kvantum?
<wxl> lean a bit on k2bez and lynorian for config suggestions, etc. as they have both used them
<wxl> i've been meaning to go i3 but i've also been meaning to go weechat for years... if something works, i usually just let it be
<wxl> !info kvantum
<ubot93> Package kvantum does not exist in focal
<wxl> !info kvantum experimental
<ubot93> Package kvantum does not exist in experimental
<wxl> !info kvantum unstable
<ubot93> Package kvantum does not exist in unstable
<wxl> ^ see the problem?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not really a comparison coz desktop is xfce there but zorin lite has very nice options for changing themes. We don't have anything currently and I see zorin lite as competition maxx.
<wxl> a slight aside (this relates to i3 indirectly): am i the only one that wants an xcb shirt? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XCB#/media/File:Xcb_logo.svg
<wxl> i don't personally see zorin as much in the way of competition but ok :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> same minimum requirements but honestly better theming options.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> tho performance is always on our side.
<wxl> right, that
<wxl> btwwww someone should probably have at the distrowatch page for us as there's some old stuff on there and stuff missing https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lubuntu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> as I said, *someone* won't get updates from january and we can use that for our profit.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> btwwww someone should probably have at the distrowatch page for us as ther …], Want me to do that?
<wxl> there's this lubuntu v windows 7 thing that might be able to expound upon for a blog post https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<wxl> THAT would be a very good thing for someone *very* familiar with windows 7 to do (that is not me)
<wxl> if you can help there, that's much more valuable than the distrowatch business
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> there's this lubuntu v windows 7 thing that might be able to expound upon …], there obviously is.
<wxl> i'm sure someone enthuiastic with nothing to do (@ItzSwirlz?) might be interested in fixing our distrowatch page
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> or even @einarmostad: ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Have someone palyed with KScreen::Output? I get this errors https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9S2rqq52sC/
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> @RikMills you have any idea on that ^
<kc2bez> !info qt5-style-kvantum
<ubot93> qt5-style-kvantum (0.12.1+repack-1, focal): Kvantum style engine (binaries). In component universe, is optional. Built by qt5-style-kvantum. Size 492 kB / 1,699 kB
<wxl> oh derp
 * wxl hangs his head in shame
<kc2bez> No worries
<kc2bez> It isn't named well
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> K
<wxl> i would be inclined to ship kvantum as a default, personally. thoughts? @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I just need to do an install
<kc2bez> kvantum is fantastic 
<wxl> https://forum.lxqt.org/t/kvantum/726
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i would be inclined to ship kvantum as a default, personally. thoughts? @t …], What is the impact of that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Disk space, system resources
<wxl> we'll need to have someone check the footprint but installed size is 1707k
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm more concerned about the footprint than the disk space to be honest, but that's still good
<wxl> do you know offhand @kc2bez?
<kc2bez> offhand no. I can look into it though.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> WXL what needs to be updated on distrowatch and how do I update it
<wxl> @ItzSwirlz well like it says we offer 32 bit and it lacks a forum link, plus you can probably find a 19.10 review, etc. not sure how to update it tho :O
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Disk space, system resources], there is no issue with system resources, it doesn't run in the back.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> however, some prefer qt5ct I think @N0um3n0 does
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also
<lubot> <lynorian> If we ship Kvantum we will need to get update a ton of screenshots
<lubot> <lynorian> for the manual
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ! stand-up
<kc2bez> I have a start on that lyn
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [If we ship Kvantum we will need to get update a ton of screenshots], we will have to do that.
<kc2bez> Happy to help
<wxl> ooh i didn't knwo about qt5ct. if our goal is to have a nicer default look, that might be something to do
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ! info qt5ct
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> !info qt5ct
<wxl> however it won't just plug into systemsettings all nice
<kc2bez> You can't do that from telegram :D
<wxl> !search qt5ct
<ubot93> None found
<wxl> :/
<wxl> !info qt5ct
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [<wxl> @RikMills you have any idea on that ^], how on earth has kscreen got anything to do with that????
<ubot93> qt5ct (0.39-1build1, focal): Qt5 Configuration Utility. In component universe, is optional. Built by qt5ct. Size 199 kB / 960 kB
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [however, some prefer qt5ct I think @N0um3n0 does], yes, I have configured with qt5ct
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ubot93 [<ubot93> qt5ct (0.39-1build1, focal): Qt5 Configuration Utility. In component un …], small one only
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [how on earth has kscreen got anything to do with that????], Library backend for lxqt-config-monitors?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know he's working on something relevant to that right now
<wxl> https://www.pcsuggest.com/qt5ct-change-qt5-application-style/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://www.pcsuggest.com/qt5ct-change-qt5-application-style/], it does look very nice and easier to use than kvantum
<lubot> <N0um3n0> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/screenshot-thread/221/8
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> kvantum confused me
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [Library backend for lxqt-config-monitors?], @HMollerCl I guess look at the latest changes in 5.17? … https://cgit.kde.org/kscreen.git/log/?h=Plasma/5.17
<The_LoudSpeaker> !stand-up
<ubot93> Factoid 'stand-up' not found
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<wxl> o/
<lynorian> \o
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<kc2bez> o/
<guiverc> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Opting out.
<wxl> oooooooooooooook
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [how on earth has kscreen got anything to do with that????], the errors in pastebinit are from output.h like … /usr/include/KF5/KScreen/kscreen/output.h:86:13: error: expected identifier before numeric constant …    86 |             None = 1,
<lubot> <lynorian> I have done mostly just editing things for how I word things and grammar and spelling and added one feature to rename a printer
<lubot> <lynorian> that is what I have done this week
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> me next?
<wxl> well let me sneak in
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup
<wxl> all i did was help raman along;
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> go on
<wxl> (the semicolon indicating the end of the statement) :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hahahaha
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> nice
<wxl> ((in cpp manual style))
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have just pinged you again and again to sponsor xscreensaver changes
<wxl> X'D
<wxl> kind of like:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and created a new SRU task for grub theme
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [the errors in pastebinit are from output.h like … /usr/include/KF5/KScreen/kscreen …], Not seen anything like that building plasma itself
<wxl>  * via telegram: hey sponsor me
<wxl>  * via IRC: hey sponsor me
<wxl>  * via PM on IRC: hey you available? sponsor me
<kc2bez> ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> more like: … wxl bhaiya check D61 ploxxx :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You know how I'd respond: "what's a sponsor?"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "What's a D61?"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I would send a link then
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> of D61
<wxl> oh my preferred response is either "ask dan" or "get your developer application in"
<wxl> at least one of those hit home :)
<kc2bez> Orrr your application ;)
<wxl> for those that didn't see (endorsements and comments wanted!) https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/lubuntu-dev/applications/theloudspeaker/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> anyway, checkout https://phab.lubuntu.me/T133 whe free.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] lubuntu-grub-theme into eoan.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T133
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [Not seen anything like that building plasma itself], @HMollerCl Seems that is all new in Plasma 5.17 though.
<wxl> oh the answer to that: no-op the failure
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, yeah comments on the application required.  I will be applying later only tho.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooo, do we have two civil engineers on the team? @HMollerCl @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh the answer to that: no-op the failure], ?
<wxl> meaning don't make the failure fail the script
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Ooo, do we have two civil engineers on the team? @HMollerCl @The_LoudSpeaker], oooh! I didn't know about that
<wxl> exit 0, or whatever. 
<wxl> for your edification tho https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NOP_(code)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [@HMollerCl Seems that is all new in Plasma 5.17 though.], I'm using libkf5screen-dev/focal,now 4:5.17.3-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed], the output.h of the lib is teh one that's in kded in the git tree?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> exit 0, or whatever.], no it won't exit zero. script was made in keeping mind that theme will be installed on a already good running eoan system and it does its job rightly
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [I'm using libkf5screen-dev/focal,now 4:5.17.3-0ubuntu1 amd64 [installed], the ou …], In the 5.17 branch, I assume so.
<wxl> i have to say 0xfd****** is way cooler than : 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Ooo, do we have two civil engineers on the team? @HMollerCl @The_LoudSpeaker], for what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Can we please switch to IPv6 already?"
<wxl> that's the problem, though.. it will ALSO be used when building the iso, where it will fail because there's no grub
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> thats all from me.
<wxl> so just let it be dumb
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> that's the problem, though.. it will ALSO be used when building the iso, w …], SRU one will be used to build iso?
<wxl> ALL will be
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ughhh!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> then I will have to change it for eoan also. that means cloning rART and checking out ubuntu/eoan ?
<wxl> well i mean i guess we could just not SRU it
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl Also. Eoan will have 5.18 not 5.17 when that gets released, so things could change much more before Febuary
<wxl> i guess for eoan we shouldn't get a new iso..... but we could. stranger things have happened
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> well i mean i guess we could just not SRU it], then give me another SRU task before I apply for dev.
<wxl> screensaver?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i guess for eoan we shouldn't get a new iso..... but we could. stranger th …], we won't need na. focal is coming many will just go to that only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> screensaver?], what about that?
<wxl> yeah especially given it's LTS
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> if you mean the flurry wala changes. I am afraid they can't be SRU-ed
<wxl> why not?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> local .xscreensaver file
<wxl> oh harumphhhhh
<wxl> oh well we have time
<wxl> we'll find something
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we can still try and see if local one gets updated or not. OR wait a sec. is a local one even created if user hasn't modified anything in xscreensaver settings? I don't think so.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It is created only when user modifies/ opens the screensaver settings from application menu
<wxl> right, which is a possibility
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but too much edge case where user has used eoan for over 6 months now and not opened screensaver once.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Mostly they have
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> have we pulled the latest shortcutkeys from upstream?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we can SRU that into eoan. it came just before release na?
<kc2bez> What we have is more or less the same but with a different version number.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills [@HMollerCl Also. Eoan will have 5.18 not 5.17 when that gets released, so things …], it's extremely different the output.h I see in git vs in the library. Is that ok? I see something like this: https://code.woboq.org/kde/extragear/libs/libkscreen/src/output.h.html
<wxl> don't worry we'll find something
<wxl> anyone else got anything?
<guiverc> my vertical alignment screen bugs have been closed upstream; fixed :) is hope, I've been testing upstream a bit last ~2 weeks; but not all of fix has yet to be packaged (screensaver issue still; tsujan also says I was lucky in my re-tests not find other issue(s) .. still progressing
<guiverc> testcases; haven't got progressed; difficulty concentrating  (hand pain issue)
<guiverc> some testing as usual, usual watching askubu, ubuforum etc
<guiverc> eof
<wxl> thank you so much guiverc. you are a godsend, truly.
<kc2bez> Indeed!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @RikMills I got it, It's not kscreen it's libkscren, this one https://github.com/KDE/libkscreen/blob/master/src/output.h
<lubot> <RikMills> @HMollerCl [@RikMills I got it, It's not kscreen it's libkscren, this one https://github.com …], Did I link the wrong one? Oops! sorry. I did mean the lib one
<wxl> dan you got anything?
<kc2bez> Not much to add,plenty TODO
<kc2bez> We are the BDLL challenge this week so expect an uptick in activity.
<kc2bez> I have been answering questions in their Telegram group and will be on the live stream.
<wxl> wotttttttt?
<wxl> hm maybe i should troll the livestream
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just booted the latest iso. xscreensaver works well. Closing those tasks.
<kc2bez> https://bigdaddylinux.com/bdll/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what livestream?
<kc2bez> ^
<wxl> i'll just hold up a sign showing everything is simon's fault
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> ^], haa just saw
<wxl> OMG WE"RE THE DISTRO WTH
<wxl> we need to blog/tweet/toot/etc that
<kc2bez> Live show Saturday night.
<wxl> @RikMills did you see Kubuntu is after us on BDLL???
<wxl> erp
<kc2bez> Before, they were last week.
<wxl> wait no
<wxl> reading backwards
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> we need to blog/tweet/toot/etc that], @tsimonq2 this reminds me something that you forgot.
<kc2bez> Rik was in the chat, I think
<wxl> who besides me and simon has access to all the things?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> infra peeps?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 ?
<wxl> nooo
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, been long mate @teward001 wake up!
<wxl> i mean who can tweet and such
<kc2bez> I can
<wxl> well get on it! :)
<kc2bez> Will do :)
<kc2bez> Also there is this thread on the BDLL discourse https://discourse.bigdaddylinux.com/t/lubuntu-19-10-november-23/465
<wxl> yeah nuttin much doing there
<kc2bez> No, but some links and such.
<wxl> i think that oauth2 failure has been there for a while in thunderbird. kind of not our problem, but..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2730
<kc2bez> Anyway, that has been my week so far.
<wxl> thx!
<wxl> @HMollerCl anything to add?
<wxl> well
<wxl> let's call it then
<wxl> thanks everyone!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Sorry there are problems with transportation here
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> wxl https://www.distrowatch.com/table-mobile.php?distribution=lubuntu it seems good
<wxl> @ItzSwirlz 32 bit is wrong. user forums are blank. documentation is wrong. there's at least one screencast out there. bug tracker ugh should probably just be launchpad. and there's probably a 19.10 review out there
<lubot> <lynorian> wow that never got updated with my manual
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-22
<lubot> <teward001> i was poked
<lubot> <teward001> what's up
<lubot> <teward001> sorry i'm half dead :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Jab
<lubot> <kc2bez> Weekly stand-up poked you.
<wxl> it was just raman being a pest
<lubot> <kc2bez> Tweet/Toot/Telegram sent wxl
<wxl> thxxxxxxx
<wxl> blog? or you think that's silly?
<lubot> <kc2bez> That might be a bit much.
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> good enough
<wxl> maybe a forum and/or mailing list post?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe? We could always wait to see how it turns out ;)
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> maybe if we get community folks to show up they'll be in the chat for support
<lubot> <kc2bez> People in the chat would be nice.
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl do you remember a while back there was someone in the support channel that said they couldn't install steam from the repo?
<wxl> vaguely
<lubot> <kc2bez> I figured out what needs to be done.
<wxl> oh?
<guiverc> lynorian, page https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.1/fcitx.html .. on both 19.10 ISO & latest 20.04 daily ISO; fcitx does not appear by default bottom right (on live images anyway; I'm assuming not on [new] installs)  ; manual page implies to me it is; want bug report for this? or anything..
<lubot> <kc2bez> You have to enable the i386 architecture. … run `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; sudo apt update … `a `sudo apt full-upgrade` probably wouldn't hurt. … Then `sudo apt install steam-installer`
<wxl> ahhh
<wxl> they should just make a preinst do that
<lubot> <kc2bez> Muon, tells you that but neither Discover nor apt do.
<wxl> like the amd64 package would be nothing but that script
<wxl> weird. i don't remember having to do that with apt.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It can be Simon's fault ;) He was the last uploader.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I didn't remember doing it either but I didn't remember where I installed it from.
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, btw I like the 20.04 screensaver; soothing :)   (noticed before now, but first time I've mentioned I think)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can anyone explain snaps and flatpaks to me?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [You have to enable the i386 architecture. … run sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386; …], ohhh. thanks for the info. I was downloading and installing it manually from steam's website
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so steam-installer is there in ubuntu repos now? @kc2bez ?
<lynorian> I don't think it is autostarted
<lubot> <kc2bez> The installer has been there but if you don't enable the i386 arch you will get unmet dependencies.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker they're all intended, more or less, as universal packages, generally with some sort of sandboxing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, btw I like the 20.04 screensaver; soothing :)   (noti …], wxl selected it. Also, can you check the lock screen dialogue box and relay your findings on T119 ? I had just live booted to check. can't really get to a password entering box in live.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [The installer has been there but if you don't enable the i386 arch you will get …], I got them, I ran apt install -f
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker they're all intended, more or less, as universal packages …], flatpak or snaps? which is better? I personally would like to go with snaps coz canonical backs it. also turned out they work faster on my system so..
<lubot> <kc2bez> Why not either or both?
<lubot> <kc2bez> You don't have to limit it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the deb from steam's website adds precise repos to sources. and that gives errors on apt update. had to remove that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Why not either or both?], yeah I have spotify, lxd and telegram from snaps and slack from flathub. but just curious which is better.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am actually on elementary since I nuked windows. they added native flatpak support so asking.  … The only reason elementary is there and not lubuntu is I had time to tweak snd install. whenever I have to do quick reinstalls I go with lubuntu only. Also, tilling and vala.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will uninstall steam and follow the instructions you gave now. will see how that works.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T119: Dialogue for Lock screen] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119#2733
<lubot> <kc2bez> I tested it in a fresh VM install so it should work.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> who looks after telegram-desktop package in ubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It was giving me a warning that I don't have latest version.
<lubot> <kc2bez> `apt changelog telegram-desktop`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [apt changelog telegram-desktop], apt has 1.2.17 while snap has 1.8.15
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ggwp!
<lubot> <kc2bez> What version are you running? 18.04?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> haa juno is based on bionic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but I added ppas for libreoffice, wireguard, chrome and few others so I have latest versions of them.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> like I have libreoffice 6.3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also hwe-enabled
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 5.0 kernel so its all good. even if still in bionic.
<kc2bez> !info telegram-desktop eoan
<ubot93> telegram-desktop (1.8.8-1, eoan): official telegram messaging app. In component universe, is optional. Built by telegram-desktop. Size 17,829 kB / 52,154 kB
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> The official app is at 1.8.15
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Downloaded from their website directly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh so its bionic's fault
<kc2bez> indeed
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well it's the universe, someone has to maintain it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we could poke someone to get it into backports?
<lynorian> guiverc: I understand  will think how to word it better
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c59c195a4aa: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c59c195a4aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL350eb1cf4c57: Style menu selection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL350eb1cf4c57
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [The installer has been there but if you don't enable the i386 arch you will get …], Same for wine
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae2bb3aeb807: Update fcitx icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae2bb3aeb807
<lynorian> guiverc do you have a way to improve the wording 
<lynorian> I did find and fix some other problems
<guiverc> lynorian, maybe in Usage (aforementioned page) : "Firstly ensure fcitx is running (keyboard icon should appear in tray), if you don't see it click System.Tools->Fcitx and a fcitx (keyboard looking) tray icon should appear to the right of the panel. To start the virtual keyboard right click...."  maybe  (ie. some text added in front of your existing is what I'd suggest - clean up as required, esp. System.Tools->Fcitx?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc43455aba2d9: Make it seem like autostart isn't a thing and add how to autostart if wanted] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc43455aba2d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T119: Dialogue for Lock screen] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119#2736
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @kc2bez
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker: D60 is for rART
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh. then a separate one is required.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> someone who is free please do this.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> its a small task only.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://youtu.be/XBSy0LHnTjA
<xfix> When trying to register on Phabricator i'm getting an information that i should check my e-mail, but i'm not receiving any e-mail
<xfix> i'm referring to https://phab.lubuntu.me/ by the way
<xfix> anyway, i want to contribute a change to https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/pastebinit, so if this isn't a right place, then please point me to the right place
<kc2bez> xfix: Your account will need to be approved by an administrator. wxl or @tsimonq2 can help you out. 
<xfix> thanks :)
<xfix> the message is sorta misleading asking to check e-mail however
<lubot> <tsimonq2> xfix: We typically don't approve accounts with unverified emails, but I'll make an exception because you don't seem like a spammer to me. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please do try to get your email verified ASAP
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yes, it's the right place for pastebinit
<xfix> i'm not receiving that e-mail
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We took that under our wing as Lubuntu since it wasn't being maintained at the Ubuntu level. That could change in the future if we get more widespread contributions etc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @xfix [<xfix> i'm not receiving that e-mail], @teward001 ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise check spam
<xfix> nothing in spam either
<xfix> weird
<xfix> unfortunately, i'm hosting an e-mail on external provider (still didn't get to move to self-hosted), so i cannot debug the issue
<xfix> i cannot try with a different e-mail either, because i need to verify my e-mail to change it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Weeeeird.
<xfix> i also tried using `sendmail` to send mail to me from my cloud server, it works
<xfix> unfortunately, i cannot really provide much information, as i'm simply not getting a verification e-mail
<xfix> one theory i have is that if Phabricator is using e-mail delivery service, it's possible that its e-mail limit was reached, but it's just really a random guess, i have no idea really
<xfix> or maybe my e-mail provider quietly removed the message without even bothering to put it into spam
<xfix> in which case, it probably should respond with the reason for rejecting a message, but considering it's an automated message, that reason may as well go to /dev/null
<xfix> i cannot do much on Phabricator without verifying my e-mail: https://nc.xfix.pw/s/GTxr5yJiF4prDEJ
<xfix> i guess i may try making another account (cannot use username "xfix" as it's already registered)?
<xfix> okay, so i got the verification message on gmail, how strange
<xfix> smtp.lubuntu.me, self-hosted, valid SPF, no DKIM, huh, weird
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 is our in-house MTA wizard which is why I pinged :)
<xfix> tsimonq2 okay, can you approve KonradBorowski account?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Theeeere we go.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks xfix
<xfix> thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I appreciate your patience in this entire thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I suppose it does keep spammers down heh...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We had problems before, thus the queue
<xfix> and now i realize i didn't need this account for anything
<xfix> okay, so contributions are proposed on Launchpad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I just haven't changed the README yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> xfix: Propose it on Phab please
<xfix> i don't know how
<xfix> to be frank, i have no idea how to use Phab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's totally normal, not many people do. It's one of those medium learning curve things that once you get, it's pretty cool
<xfix> i see code, but i don't see any way to submit a patch, fork a repo, or anything like that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm, I see @aptghetto and wxl both started some docs on this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You just need the arc CLI tool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> From the arcanist toolset
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be honest with you too, you're the first non-Lubuntu code contribution we're having on the Phab instance, so it's fairly uncharted territory. Welcome :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://secure.phabricator.com/book/phabricator/article/differential/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> tl;dr submit your diff here: https://phab.lubuntu.me/differential/diff/create/ or install the arcanist CLI tool and use `arc diff`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you have any specific questions, we'll be happy to answer them (and document those answers!)
<xfix> i'm trying to figure out what test plan means currently
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "How can we manually test to make sure your changes don't break something?"
<xfix> oh i see
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As a new contributor, I'm very interested to see what you think of the process and how it can be improved besides documentation
<xfix> thanks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries, I appreciate your patience :)
<xfix> using Phabricator is somewhat... unusual
<xfix> i'm pretty sure it makes sense, but it may be an obstacle to contributions
<xfix> but i suppose if it makes life easier for core contributors, it may be worth it
<xfix> (i can see the value of `arc` when you regularly contribute to a repository, not so much for one-off changes)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, and that's understandable. Do you think that better documentation will make one-off contributions much easier or in your opinion is there still going to be that extra learning curve?
<xfix> sending diff to https://phab.lubuntu.me/differential/diff/create doesn't seem too terrible (although i read what you wrote as "use `arc diff` to create this diff"), oh well
<xfix> anyway i will leave for an hour or so, will be back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^^ if someone other than myself has some spare time, it would be great if we could work on documentation for this use case
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Of course, I'm happy to help new contributors if they have any questions and I'm sure the rest of the team is too, but we really should just have some notes somewhere...
<lubot> <teward001> xfix: for what Simon pinged me on, I'd need to know your email directly to track it
<lubot> <teward001> possible the SMTP server fubard again though
<lubot> <teward001> i'll have to dig
<xfix> github@borowski.pw
<lubot> <teward001> but i've got other things ahead on the radar.
<lubot> <teward001> (for server team)
<lubot> <teward001> xfix: Gandi which runs your mail rejected the message as spam
<lubot> <teward001> nothing I can do about that one sorry
<lubot> <teward001> wxl or @tsimonq2 around?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [wxl or @tsimonq2 around?], Yes
<xfix> thanks :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 @kc2bez  Updated D60.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Test case and summary
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Modified lubuntu-grub-theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL946dbe0264ea: Add porcess field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL946dbe0264ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2198227f2f65: Add q to quit] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2198227f2f65
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T119: Dialogue for Lock screen] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119#2737
<lubot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdb05a5051156: Add how to change color schemes of htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdb05a5051156
<lubot> nurardiyansyah was added by: nurardiyansyah
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-24
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://youtu.be/OVMO9LChIyo
<lubot> <kc2bez> In less than 30 minutes ^
<guiverc> ack & Thanks kc2bez ; I noted about 35 mins after your posting; just entered chat as you were live already when I saw it (didn't want to distract you here with reply)
<kc2bez> Thanks guiverc
<kc2bez> Thanks for being in the chat, I appreciate the help.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3636316aaa84: Add spacebar to select color scheme] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3636316aaa84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL407e52f64bb4: Spellcheck Appendix G] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL407e52f64bb4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: someone brought up the "tap to click not enabled by default" today in the livestream.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Among other things, @kc2bez might be able to list them. There were some pretty goo points.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *good
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will try to compile a list in notes.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I made a short list but you were there for whole stream so it's better if you do it. I will add something if required.
<lubot> <kc2bez> We had issues with tap to click. Hans tried to enable it but it seems the setting is unique to the device type. There may be an issue for that upstream.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [I made a short list but you were there for whole stream so it's better if you do …], Feel free to add to it after I get it together.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Feel free to add to it after I get it together.], Sure
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [We had issues with tap to click. Hans tried to enable it but it seems the settin …], We can do it through xinput. Works for most devices.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will have to dig more tho.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I wrote some notes regarding last night's stream, I will review them a little later, feel free to add to them: https://notes.lubuntu.me/s/ry6m_7dnH#
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [We can do it through xinput. Works for most devices.], It works for sddm also?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should work. Xinput is universal
<lubot> <kc2bez> Is Xinput adjustable from the LXQt settings? If we enable tap to click users will want to give them the ability to turn it on and off from the GUI.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will have to look into it. It's command line settings also differ from device to device. (Different ID numbers for touchpad, keyboard, etc.) But we can modify the default template config file. Existing gui should be able to detect if it's enabled and display according.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> There's a command that goes "xinput set-prop dev_id property_id value..."
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had tun into it's default template file some time back. Will dig it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [I wrote some notes regarding last night's stream, I will review them a little la …], I absolutely want to highlight @lynorian's work on the manual here. Well done, keep up the great work :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As we can see here, it's definitely useful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As for the wallpaper in SDDM, check my latest (unreleased) commit to the artwork repo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd be happy to get @kc2bez and @guiverc's opinion on just doing that
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [I'd be happy to get @kc2bez and @guiverc's opinion on just doing that], I am good with that, unless others feel differently. I can be persuaded ;) … I made an addition for consideration to my notes.
<guiverc> Very detailed notes Dan. thanks   
<lubot> <kc2bez> YW. Feel free to add anything I missed.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2738
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2739
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: how can I use git libfm instead of the one in the repo? (libfm-qt-dev)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALab592e2ab4c0: Minor reword of do release upgrade] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALab592e2ab4c0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd053e09e0ab9: Reword to need to reboot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd053e09e0ab9
<guiverc> kc2bez, 20.04 wallpaper comp looks good; however I wonder if in "Watermarking" we should have exception allowing for 20.04's focal fossa (logo/name), our Lubuntu logo...  or limit watermark/name/logo exception to non-Lubuntu. 
<kc2bez> That is a good point guiverc I will have to think about that. @tsimonq2 wxl your thoughts on this?
<guiverc> the legal pitfall (esp. with focal.fossa) is using images/logos/pictures [of fossa] folks have grabbed from web that are owned/copyrighted... I doubt that's a risk with our Lubuntu logo, so we could limit it just to Lubuntu logo...
